# CRAZY - seems like Tesla has been ripped off :)



## dmalovic (Oct 28, 2005)

Has anyone seen this crazy Deal Extreme deal? Well, to save the words, here:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Anyone tried one yet?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Doesn't look like it comes with a helmet mount, or a cord long enough to use it as a helmet mount. Maybe a good starting point for a good light setup tho. I wonder if it actually puts out 700 lumens?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very interesting. 

I believe the bar mount is built into the light and works with the two o-rings they supply.

More evidence that we are on the cusp of bike LED lighting getting way bright and dropping dramatically in cost. This sort of thing is going to put a lot of downward pressure on companies like Lupine.

At that price, it's almost worth buying just to try it out.

J.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

Been discussing it here at the DIY stuff

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5717384#poststop


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

*I'm in!*

Was planning on getting one of the GeoMan lights, but cant pass up the price on this. This light on the bars and the 200 lumen Hope Vision 1 on my helmet should be a decent combo.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I just ordered one. I'll provide feedback in a few months after I receive it. 

;-)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

If you've never ridden with over 600lm on the bars and need a bar lamp that can run for 3 or more hours than opportunity is knocking at your door. You can't beat the price however the quality is highly questionable. Would I buy one? :skep: Hell yeah!


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

About time this light appeared. Same as the Airbike in spec and I bet it runs much the same, Lupine style mount. 

Less than $80 for a P7 'C' bin. I am getting two for my bars NOW.

About time we didn't have to pay for all the middle-men and even if the quality is low - so what. What is the lifespan of a light system anyway - given how fast tech changes. I have a box of high quality, expensive, REDUNDANT, brand name lights.

Can't wait to see beam shots.

Hurrar for this!!


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

Coldass said:


> About time this light appeared. Same as the Airbike in spec and I bet it runs much the same, Lupine style mount.
> 
> Less than $80 for a P7 'C' bin. I am getting two for my bars NOW.
> 
> ...


my plans exactly


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

wheeler26 said:


> my plans exactly


Actually your post in the DIY forum was exactly my thought. I'll use one or two on the bar and a P7 Flashlight on my helmet. That's a lot of light for very little money.

The second is as much for spares and an extra battery. These can backup my Exposure MaXx D when I need for racing as well.

I have had cheap P7 flashlights for long enough to know they work fine and are reliable. And I am not reading posts on-mass of cheap P7 flashlight failures (here and on Candlepower forums). It made sense that Airbike like packages would come out at an even lower price. Makes Geomans $200 deal for what was the budget king deal versus the 'brands' seem very expensive now.

This is a very significant product I think. I bet we see more of these appear and even see them appear at LBS even if for $100.

I bet I never buy another expensive bike light again. No need now. And it will only get better. Big brands will become the domain of the old high margin, many hands, LBS model - so for the sod that doesn't surf.

This one does need some tweaks. The attack bezel is a strange addition for the bike. There to rip skin if you crash. No helmet mount I could see. And it would be great to see a P7 'D' bin version.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Although the reliability of this light is questionable, I guess at that price you could buy several of them and if one dies you wouldn't really care b/c it is dirt cheap. If it only lasted one season then you would have gotten your moneys worth. After I see you guys (guinea pigs) reviews then I might get one just to give it to my friend who is in need of a light. Does it say anywhere what the warranty is?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Plus if you pay 90 bucks for it, and it lasts a year, you've gotten your money's worth. Technology is progressing so rapidly that in a year there may be another light that's twice as bright for the same amount.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Coldass said:


> Makes Geomans $200 deal for what was the budget king deal versus the 'brands' seem very expensive now.


Yah, but you won't get my smiling face if you buy those there... hehe.

We may carry them if quality is OK. We know the source.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Tell us your thoughts so we can order some up for sale if you're interested. Will take about a week to receive them.

Price will be comparable to DE.

TY.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Tell us your thoughts so we can order some up for sale if you're interested. Will take about a week to receive them.
> 
> *Price will be comparable to DE.*
> 
> TY.


That would be cool. In the mean time I'm still waiting to see some outside beam shots of these things, preferably on a dirt or other natural surface. Can't wait till the early bird buyers starting posting up. Maybe someone send James an e-mail ( http://www.gearreview.com/ )
and ask him to review the light. I'm off to work so no time right now. If I like what I see, you can put one of those with my name on it.  I like dealers who are forthcoming and try to get what people want at a decent price...Thumbsup Geoman...:thumbsup:


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

over half the cost of name brand lights is the battery, add in a smart charger and now you're probably at 3/4 of the cost

my guess is this is a cheap piece of crap that will have a lousy beam pattern, cheap under powered battery and a bad charger


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

dan0 said:


> over half the cost of name brand lights is the battery, add in a smart charger and now you're probably at 3/4 of the cost
> 
> my guess is this is a cheap piece of crap that will have a lousy beam pattern, cheap under powered battery and a bad charger


Pretty much my point of view but you know the saying "you get what you pay for..."


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dan0 said:


> over half the cost of name brand lights is the battery, add in a smart charger and now you're probably at 3/4 of the cost
> 
> *my guess is this is a cheap piece of crap that will have a lousy beam pattern*, cheap under powered battery and a bad charger


*About the lousy beam pattern:* I'm not so sure about that. My two D/X P-7 torches use two different size reflectors and both provide an excellent beam pattern for bike riding. If they didn't people wouldn't be buying them. Just because reflectors are cheap doesn't mean they don't work good. I'll wait for the beam shot photos before passing judgment. 
*About cheap chargers and batteries:* I've bought many cheap Asian made batteries and chargers. Yes, chargers can stop working. A good power surge can take out any electronic digital component. The good part is they are dirt cheap. Buy some spares and you're good to go. I mean...What *Jim311* said was right on the money..


> Plus if you pay 90 bucks for it, *and it lasts a year, you've gotten your money's worth. *Technology is progressing so rapidly that in a year there may be another light that's twice as bright for the same amount.


as far as batteries go..batteries are batteries...they get old, they lose capacity, you buy new ones, same ol' same ol'....$10 for 2 x 2500mah 18650 Trustfires and I bet they will get
cheaper now that 3000mah are out.
One last parting comment: Just how long ago was it that people were dropping major coin when the bulbs on their $500 HID lights blew out after a couple seasons?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> *About the lousy beam pattern:* I'm not so sure about that. My two D/X P-7 torches use two different size reflectors and both provide an excellent beam pattern for bike riding. If they didn't people wouldn't be buying them. Just because reflectors are cheap doesn't mean they don't work good. I'll wait for the beam shot photos before passing judgment.
> *About cheap chargers and batteries:* I've bought many cheap Asian made batteries and chargers. Yes, chargers can stop working. A good power surge can take out any electronic digital component. The good part is they are dirt cheap. Buy some spares and you're good to go. I mean...What *Jim311* said was right on the money..
> 
> as far as batteries go..batteries are batteries...they get old, they lose capacity, you buy new ones, same ol' same ol'....$10 for 2 x 2500mah 18650 Trustfires and I bet they will get
> ...


so, according to you, all the manufacturers of more expensive light systems are basically ripping everyone off?
Lion batteries need specific regulating circuitry and a good charger and I can guarantee you that your $10 batteries are not even in the same categories as the $200-$300 liOn
(remember a couple of years ago when laptop batteries started to catch on fire?) 
as far as reflectors & lenses , again quality ones will be highly polished and the lenses will be optical quality
this argument is similar to the sunglasses argument. do you buy cheap lookalike sunglasses or do you buy eyeglass quality sunglasses? yeah the cheap ones work and you can buy 10 pairs for the same money but they are not equal. I prefer quality parts that last and don't leave you stranded . I'm still using my L&M hid lights that Ive had going on 4 years AND I'm still the guy with the best & brightest beam on most rides


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dan0 said:


> *so, according to you, all the manufacturers of more expensive light systems are basically ripping everyone off?*
> Lion batteries need specific regulating circuitry and a good charger and *I can guarantee you that your $10 batteries are not even in the same categories as the $200-$300 liOn
> (remember a couple of years ago when laptop batteries started to catch on fire?) *
> as far as reflectors & lenses , again quality ones will be highly polished and the lenses will be optical quality
> this argument is similar to the sunglasses argument. do you buy cheap lookalike sunglasses or do you buy eyeglass quality sunglasses? yeah the cheap ones work and you can buy 10 pairs for the same money but they are not equal. *I prefer quality parts that last and don't leave you stranded . I'm still using my L&M hid lights that Ive had going on 4 years AND I'm still the guy with the best & brightest beam on most rides*


 I'll try to respond to the three items I highlighted above without being too argumentative...
*#1) Actually..No.* Where I come from the phrase "rip-off" is very strong language. Usually it is applied only when the case pertains to someone who is intentionally stealing or cheating someone. No, I don't think the big name light manufactures are ripping anyone off. They charge what they do based on what they think the marketplace will allow. Nothing wrong with that. Obviously, some of these big names spend a lot of time and money engineering their product. In some cases they use better electronics (drivers) that are better designed and heat-sinked. In some cases the optics are custom built. Based on these things they will spend money in advertising to let people know about their product. All these things raise cost. Better drivers, LEDs, Light engine design, more user modes, better mounting options...etc. ...all this stuff gives them lee way to ask for more money. Sometimes the price is justified, sometimes it's not but that is just my opinion. If money is not one of those things that you are short of then more power to you. Personally I have invested at least $1000 in commercial brand bike lights in the last two years. They work great and I like them. I got what I expected. I also have a couple cheap D/X torches. Yes they are cheap. The quality is ..well, fair at best. They don't have a lot of bells and whistles but can offer light output ( lumens ) that compare to the big boys. Personally I like the simplicity of torches. Does this mean I'm giving up on my Dinottes or HIDtech lights....Hell! NO!..
*#2 about the batteries*. Li-ions are made better and safer now. I think much of the problem previously came from people who didn't know how to safely handle products that used Li-ion technology. Once again my opinion.(..ie...guy leaves laptop in trunk of car in 120'F heat.) If the problem of flammable batteries had not been properly addressed by the battery makers no one would be using the technology today. Personally I've never seen Li-on cells or batteries in the $300 range for general purpose use.
*#3 Doesn't everybody?:*skep: That's why I always travel with at least two lights. If one goes out you have the other. I've done that for years regardless of what light technology I was using....because you just never know when that halogen or HID bulb might pop...or whither that LED driver just might go ka-put...that or you just forget to charge that battery.. 
By the way, IMO...L&M always did make the best HID's . I was saving to buy one when the ( then ) new LED technology began to come out. The rest is history.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> I'll try to respond to the three items I highlighted above without being too argumentative...
> *#1) Actually..No.* Where I come from the phrase "rip-off" is very strong language. Usually it is applied only when the case pertains to someone who is intentionally stealing or cheating someone.
> 
> I don't know, if the lights are equal and 1 costs $90 and the other costs $400 then I would call that a rip off. However I don't think they are equal. lets look at all the differences
> ...


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

this is my take on the current state of the matter

1. LED's are now the way to go - basically lots of light in a small package with much longer bulb times and better more efficient use of battery usage.

I can say that i've had bulbs break on me at the most worse times and these are brand name manufacturers lights. Personaly i don't carry around spare bulbs, do you? A spare small LED flashlight is easier to carry.

2. Brand name manufacturers better smarten up and drop their prices else they'll end up like the big auto makers - BANKRUPT - so give the people what they want - cheap $ good lights and we shall buy.

:nono:


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

wheeler26 said:


> this is my take on the current state of the matter
> 
> 1. LED's are now the way to go - basically lots of light in a small package with much longer bulb times and better more efficient use of battery usage.
> somewhat true, but max life is still 3.5 -4.5 hrs
> ...


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

i've also had a niterider soldered wire come loose - try fixing that outside?

no-no this is the free market, your looking at it now cause i'm buying this and not a brand name !


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

wheeler26 said:


> i've also had a niterider soldered wire come loose - try fixing that outside?
> 
> no-no this is the free market, your looking at it now cause i'm buying this and not a brand name !


good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

What I forgot to mention in my last post and the point I was trying to hit home was that regardless of how much money you spend on ...well, "Anything", $hiz can happen. Just because that BMW cost $45,000 doesn't mean something on the car can't break. This principal holds true with anything you buy. If I buy a light system that cost big bucks it's because they are offering something I can't get anywhere else. More "Bells and Whistles" is a nice thing sometimes. A while back my newest big $$$ high powered LED light developed a problem with the Li-ion battery. A break in the wires somewhere inside the battery. It was only a couple months old...Man, stuff happens just like I said. I e-mail the company and in less than a couple days I had a new "improved" battery. If you pay more money you expect not only a better product but better service. Now if something happens to one of my D/X torches I can do one of two things. I can send it back and wait a couple months for a replacement or I can toss it ( and cannibalize the parts ) and then just buy the newest, latest upgrade ( which is what I have already done with one of my other torches )
I like this new "Lupine Knock-off" that D/X is offering. Yeah, it's cheap. Who knows how long something like this will last. My hope is that with a few small improvements ( ie...better heat sinking on the emitter and driver, better usable modes..etc ) something like this could be a decent light system that could last for years...Not to mention being affordable to almost anyone.

Yes, I already have the link to Battery U. Lots of good info there although it was last updated around 2007. This is a good link for info on Li-ion cells too..> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Battery_Power/Lithium_Ion_Batteries#New_technology
Scroll down the paragraph that talks about "disadvantages". There it lists all the safety features that are added to the cells to control the potential for "flame out". For now I'll continue to buy those $3 and $5 cells. In two years when they lose capacity I'll fork out another couple 5 spots and get more. No problem for me. I usually spend more for lunch in any given day. Hopefully, in the future battery technology will continue to advance and hopefully they will remain cheap.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone really think the customer service on the cheap light will be the same as say Dinotte. We don't know but we do know if you buy something like a Dinotte they will do everything to make sure things are right.

Re the L&M HID, I have a 800L and 400L and the 800L is brighter than the L&M HID. With both on, there no comparison. And the price is not that different. 

MB


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

any light sold on dealer extreme have poor quality. They tend to fail fast. I talked to other users who bought flashlight from this site. it sells at low price for lower quality.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

Re the L&M HID, I have a 800L and 400L and the 800L is brighter than the L&M HID. With both on, there no comparison. And the price is not that different.

MB[/QUOTE]

the point I was making was that on most night rides my HID is the best & brightest compared with the rest of the group.Not that its the best available now.
Considering its 4 years old I would say I more than got my moneys worth and a quality product. The cheap light may give you your moneys worth, but its alot less money/ worth


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

800L and 400L = $459

i can get 4+ of these lights with enough spare parts and more lumens so i don't ever have to call customer service or wait for turn around repair time

--------------------------------

as for my niterider light, here's the wonderful customer support when spare parts or service are needed

"Sorry, no international orders."

well i guess us buyers here in canada or outside of the US are SOL.

Here's my foot - there's your butt - cause i'll never buy another of your lights !!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd get one of these, and then a huffy to put it on. Cheap is cheap.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

wheeler26 said:


> 800L and 400L = $459
> 
> i can get 4+ of these lights with enough spare parts and more lumens so i don't ever have to call customer service or wait for turn around repair time
> 
> ...


My point here is the more expensive products (Dinotte, Lupine) WILL go above and beyond the call of duty on customer service. They will also upgrade the LED's for very little if possible. And in Dinotte's case, if your battery dies, it's inexpensive to replace so you are not forced to buy a whole new light. (Can you say Niterider)

Niterider, L&M, etc cannot offer this type of service or just choose not to. I would not buy a Niterider product based on my friends experiences. L&M service is much better but the same problems, bulb goes out, ballast needs replacement, etc. (HID's) And when the new improved LED's do come out, there they will be w/ their new $500 products. Not that Dinotte won't do the same, but if you current system can be upgraded, they'll offer the upgrade for much less than a new light from the others. And I've seen Dinotte offer discounts if you send their old lights back. Good luck asking Niterider to upgrade you at a discount.

The initial cost of the product is not always the only thing to consider. In the long run, it could be cheaper to buy the 800L/400L when you consider how fast LED technology is advancing.

It's unknown how good or dependable the cheap lights will be. My experience w/ cheap batteries on E-bay are not good. I also bought a 200L light w/ a estimated run time of 3 hrs. Real run time was 45 min. When I sent a message to the E-bay seller (Asia), the response was only "our tests show run time 3 hrs". What a complete joke. They wern't going to do squat and they continue to advertise the same.

If you buy the cheap light, let us know how it works.

Thx

MB


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

mb323323 said:


> If you buy the cheap light, let us know how it works.
> 
> Thx
> 
> MB


Will do. I know there is always a backlash to new products that undercut the competition,and the opposition is understood. However for someone that needs a light for night rides back from a friends house,or a gingerly 10 mile cruise around town I believe this light should fit the bill quite nicely.

I mean my last light that I purchased at my LBS was some cannondale light that used 3 triple-A batteries,didn't put out any light,and would turn off with even the slightest bump. Whats worse,is that I paid $26.00 for it because it was 25% off. Impulse buys are bad.

I ordered one of these lights (HA-III SSC P7-C) May 25th and it left Hong Kong yesterday,so hopefully within a week or two I'll come back with a glowing review. I really have no idea what to expect because I have never owned anything better then WalMart bell lights and the cannondale light I talked about.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

I like the category it's in- Flashlights, Guns & Lasers. 

RPGs, apparently, are in a different category


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

So has everybody recieved their shipment notification in the last 24 hours?

5 days-ish and counting!

What thermal compound would people recommend (AA?), as people already with the light have said that it is poorly built.


----------



## TGV (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes. Today. Ordered may 22, packaging began may 26.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Should be well wrapped then LOL.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*A WORD OF WARNING:* :rant:

The next person to post up with a review of this D/X light who first gets the light and tears it apart before showing some outside BEAM SHOTS is going to get 100 of these > rft: and a couple dozen of these > :madmax: ..sent to their PM box.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow. Am really interested in this thing...

Pretty damn cheap for 900 lumens.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Just received mine. Very nicely packaged,and seems to be fairly well made,in my very unknowledgeable,humble opinion. Did get fairly hot,and very bright for the 3 minutes that I had it turned on. Its now charging,and tonight I will get some beam shots. Here are a few pictures of it. If you guys/gals want anymore pics,don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Just noticed that the charger's LED goes from *Red*>Needs charged *Orange*>Half Charged *Green*>Full Charge. Cool.


----------



## Jano59 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going to buy on as well.

Is there anything else I need to buy beyond this, extra batteries, it my first night ride light ?

Would this be suitable for helmet use to?, could buy two if so...?

Not to sure I completely understand all the enlighten peoples here on things like extra thermal stuff (sinkpaste?) cooling etc. (think it was in the DIY section)

Anyhow, you guys really has my deepest R E S P E C T! 
The DIY stuff you make together here is superb, really shows what can be done through Internet, forums, dedicated guys with open minds for sharing knowledge!
Open source minds, lights forever;-)


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

WindWithMe said:


> Just received mine. Very nicely packaged,and seems to be fairly well made,in my very unknowledgeable,humble opinion. Did get fairly hot,and very bright for the 3 minutes that I had it turned on. Its now charging,and tonight I will get some beam shots. Here are a few pictures of it. If you guys/gals want anymore pics,don't hesitate to ask.


You probably don't want to run it at high too long without moving. Most high powered lights need moving air to help cool them, and as this is a low price light you never know how good the thermal protection is. The few times I've done static light tests I've set up a fan to blow over them.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Jano59 said:


> Not to sure I completely understand all the enlighten peoples here on things like extra thermal stuff (sinkpaste?) cooling etc. (think it was in the DIY section)


I'm not sure if I understand it, either- I know you have to have thermal paste between the emitter and heat sink, but I'd think that even in a low cost unit they'd do this at the factory- the thermal paste would be the lowest cost part of the light, and takes seconds to apply. If there isn't good heat transfer the LED will burn out. Plus, I'm not sure how they'd go about doing this. I supposed if the heat sinks are easily removed it would be easy to check and add some if it's not there.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Jano59 said:


> Is there anything else I need to buy beyond this, extra batteries, it my first night ride light ?


Most definitely- a spare light- either a flashlight and a large O-ring or rubber band to mount it, or an 'el cheapo' $20 LED bike light. This is your 'limp home' light should your main light fail, and there are a lot of things that can fail- LED, battery, switch, cable, mount. When I first started night riding I had a dual halogen bulb system (still my MB light) and carried a spare battery. I figured I was safe. The only non-redundant part of the system was the switch and about 2 inches of wire in the light head. Needless to say the switch failed- luckily I was at home.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey WWM

Thx for taking the plunge for us. The picts actually look like a pretty good product, especially for the money!

Let us know what you think about light output and if run time is accurate.

MB


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

I ordered one yesterday.

I can't wait to get it! From past experiences dealing with DX It'll probably be atleast 2 weeks before it arrives though.

As for the thermal paste it's just a specially formulated grease that helps in heat transfer from part to part within the light.

It's the same stuff they use in your computer to mate the heatsink to the processor. 
Here's a link to the stuff.

The best is probably the Arctic Silver 5 although honestly any of them will work. 
You can also purchase thermal epoxy if you want to make the bond more permanent. It works like a glue and holds everything together.
Personally I'd rather just use the grease in case I ever needed to get at the internals again.

Either way any more pictures or information would be greatly appreciated! I'm so anxious to get mine!

Edit: How long did it take to get yours?


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey, it seems to be using a standard DC plug -> could be compatible with my Dinotte batteries... ;-)
Too bad it's not available as a lighthead only.
What's the beam like? Is it trying to mimic the Tesla's boom reflector, or is it like a multi-LED lens unit?


----------



## Jano59 (Jun 8, 2009)

California L33 said:


> Most definitely- a spare light- either a flashlight and a large O-ring or rubber band to mount it, or an 'el cheapo' $20 LED bike light. This is your 'limp home' light should your main light fail, and there are a lot of things that can fail- LED, battery, switch, cable, mount. When I first started night riding I had a dual halogen bulb system (still my MB light) and carried a spare battery. I figured I was safe. The only non-redundant part of the system was the switch and about 2 inches of wire in the light head. Needless to say the switch failed- luckily I was at home.


I live in Denmark, I think the big wildernes and getting lost in the dark isnt a major issue 
I am sure that when I lit up my new LED it would light up the whole country from border to border  

Thanks for your reply, I will buy me a backup or an MCE P7 and create some helmet mount with the rubber bands.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Got mine today yippee!

Will put up some comparison shots later against my P7 torch and P7 turboferret powered torch and my 2 MCE's.

Battery power indicator is a nice touch, for the price im well chuffed! 

Got some silver stuff for computers from maplins, gonna put a bit of that on.


----------



## Jano59 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks in advance Moggy82 :band:



moggy82 said:


> Will put up some comparison shots later against my P7 torch and P7 turboferret powered torch and my 2 MCE's..


The sooner the better :cornut:

Ohh and btw Congratz!


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

WindWithMe said:


> Just received mine. Very nicely packaged,and seems to be fairly well made,in my very unknowledgeable,humble opinion. Did get fairly hot,and very bright for the 3 minutes that I had it turned on. Its now charging,and tonight I will get some beam shots. Here are a few pictures of it. If you guys/gals want anymore pics,don't hesitate to ask.


in for light beam shot! How good is the helmet mount?


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

moggy82 said:


> Got mine today yippee!


What was the total price and also cost of shipping to the UK..


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

moggy82 said:


> Got some silver stuff for computers from maplins, gonna put a bit of that on.


I haven't noticed mine getting hot while out at night yet. It has been fairly cool though. 64F. Where are you applying the heatsink compound at?

After two night rides with this light I have to say I'm pleased. The light is very bright for urban night riding on high,and vehicles slow way down when approaching them. I keep mine on low because "high" will blind oncoming traffic.

I only have a couple pictures and I'm not sure how to set up the camera so that I don't getting blurring when not using the flash. The first picture is how dark it was. The seconded one is high. Third is Low.

I'll take a tripod up to the park tonight and get better,crisper,pictures. So far this light has been worth the cash. 2 hours and the battery still needs no charge. Mostly set on Low though for what its worth.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

WindWithMe said:


> I haven't noticed mine getting hot while out at night yet. It has been fairly cool though. 64F. Where are you applying the heatsink compound at?
> 
> After two night rides with this light I have to say I'm pleased. The light is very bright for urban night riding on high,and vehicles slow way down when approaching them. I keep mine on low because "high" will blind oncoming traffic.
> 
> ...


It looks like you're using a camera with an automatic exposure system and extended exposures. For good comparisons you should be using manual, if you have it.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

baker said:


> I just ordered one. I'll provide feedback in a few months after I receive it.
> 
> ;-)


I've received mine, mounted it on the bike and ridden around a tiny bit. Very very bright, as to be expected from a P7 (I have used a P7 flashlight in the past). The beam pattern seems nice at first glance. A good combo of throw and flood.

The light is small, light, and externally appears nice. The battery pack straps nicely to the bottom of my stem. The lower setting is still quite a bit of light. I cannot stand having the flash mode. Useless for me and just one more mode to cycle through.

No idea on real runtimes yet.

I need to compare this light w/ my Trail Tech HID. If it is comparable/better, I'll probably order another one and use two of these lights.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome, I love these practical reviews! Keep them coming! Have any of you taken them apart yet? How is the quality on the solders etc...


----------



## Jano59 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hear hear, how does the Battery pack look when out of the bag ?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Popper252 said:


> Awesome, I love these practical reviews! Keep them coming! Have any of you taken them apart yet? How is the quality on the solders etc...


I am resisting the temptation to take the light apart. I am trying to just use it as is for a while, rather than start mucking around with it. I've built lots of DIY led lights, so the temptation is huge.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Jano59 said:


> Hear hear, how does the Battery pack look when out of the bag ?


?

Like 4 18650's professionally put together in a square stack with heat shrink packaging.

Not sure what you're looking for...


----------



## Jano59 (Jun 8, 2009)

Photo  guts, insides, plastics, rubber metals.... What I cant see or feel..... but you lucky owner can..


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Jano59 said:


> Photo  guts, insides, plastics, rubber metals.... What I cant see or feel..... but you lucky owner can..


Ah...gotcha

I'll try to remember to take a photo this evening and post it.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

*Something is wrong*

Last night after dinner I went on a ride that I suspected would run into dark hours. The light wouldn't come on,but after fiddling with it (unplugging,moving wires) it came back on. I was able to get around 2 more miles and hit a bump,and it turned off. There was still enough light for me to limp home,but I was not very pleased. After messing with it for awhile I finally isolated the problem to be in the battery pack somewhere. I barely have to touch the pack and it will go off. This entails me to have to unplug the light,and plug it back in to get it to start again. This works 80% of the time. Sometimes I have to plug it back into the wall to get it to reset again.

I'm debating if I should unwrap the batteries to see if there is a lead coming undone,or send it back to DX for replacement. I really need this light to work,and don't want to wait a month for a replacement. Does anyone know what the problem might be. I'll try to get a video up later tonight of the problem.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

So....I'll just say that I've ordered lots from DX and will continue to do so, but there is a reason for prices being so low. The quality of the merchandise is not as high as say Lupine (that's an understatement). I know this, but I'm willing to take my chances and troubleshoot whatever might be the issue.

All that being said...personally, I'd unwrap the battery pack and check for connection issues, resoldering whatever I might find to be suspect. If that didn't work, I'd open up the light and check for similar issues (although given the fact that touching the battery affects the light, it is a pretty good bet that the problem is in the pack).

For tidying the pack back up after unwrapping it, I'd personally use a bunch of electrical tape. I'm sure there are better/prettier solutions, but that's what I've used for homemade packs for years and I've had no issues.

I would probably never be bothered to send stuff back to DX and wait for a replacement, but that's just me.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey

E-mail the manufacturer w/ explination of the issue and see how they respond.

I'm just curious as to what the customer service is like.

MB


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks like WWM solved his issue...good work.

Here are a few photos.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm really liking the price of this light. It would make a great companion to my 400l or for loaning out to my friends without lights. I'll be following this thread to see how the reliability is. Thanks for the info.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

baker said:


> Looks like WWM solved his issue...good work.


Yep. Thanks for the vote of confidence on unwrapping the battery pack. All went smoothly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

So it had a loose lead?


----------



## TGV (Dec 23, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> *A WORD OF WARNING:* :rant:
> 
> The next person to post up with a review of this D/X light who first gets the light and tears it apart before showing some outside BEAM SHOTS is going to get 100 of these > rft: and a couple dozen of these > :madmax: ..sent to their PM box.


Here is some comparison beamshots
http://picasaweb.google.si/Tgrozni/2009_06_12#

Hope is rated 480 at max, primus race 140 at max.

Ok ?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TGV said:


> Here is some comparison beamshots
> http://picasaweb.google.si/Tgrozni/2009_06_12#
> 
> Hope is rated 480 at max, primus race 140 at max.
> ...


Ummm....Thanks, but no thanks. Those are some real "out of focus" beam shots. I can't make anything out in any of them. Others have already posted some beam shots of the D/X bike light so I'm good. However I am still waiting for Moggy82 to post his beam shots compared to his P-7 torches. Moggy?

*moggy82 wrote 3 days ago:*



> Got mine today yippee!...Will put up some comparison shots later against my P7 torch and P7 turboferret powered torch and my 2 MCE's.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not been dark enough to do proper ones, check my PB now, gives you a idea of the shapes and distribution.

Bike light is VERY green tinted, im not sure if mine has been damaged, i have already messaged troutie about it, hopefully he can tell off the beamshots compared to the one he had!

Settings used: Manual - iso100 1/50sec F4 (fuji s1000fd) Will used standard setting when outdoors

P7 Bikelight









MTE P7-D (c-bin emitter)









MTE M3-2 MCE









MG RX1 MCE (simialr to tiablo ACE MCE)


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Kewl! Thanks!


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Well last night I went out for a night ride only to have the light turn off once again. This time it wouldn't come back on so its back to square 0 with this light. This is a very unreliable light,and I would never trust it on any trails. Its really frustrating to go out for a stress relieving bike ride,and only compound your stress because of faulty equipment. I've looked again at the battery pack,but cannot see what the problem is. I'm going to send this light back to DX if I can't find a solution tonight. 

Does anyone know where I might be able to buy a separate battery pack? I'm just sick of fussing with this toy. :madman:


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

If you don't making up your own packs then I have previously sourced loads of batteries from popping down to my local computer shop, who throw away broken laptops for next to no reason, and the batteries (usually Panasonic Li-Ion) are nearly always very good and ready to go. My shop gives me the batteries for nothing and as a result of this, have made up two very good packs for my two sets of lights.. Just a thought.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

EFMax said:


> If you don't making up your own packs then I have previously sourced loads of batteries from popping down to my local computer shop, who throw away broken laptops for next to no reason, and the batteries (usually Panasonic Li-Ion) are nearly always very good and ready to go. My shop gives me the batteries for nothing and as a result of this, have made up two very good packs for my two sets of lights.. Just a thought.


Hmmm,that sounds like an idea. Its funny;the reason I got into bikes is for the non-electrical tweaking (I used to be into computer hardware,overclocking and modding) and here I am about to embark on more electrical gadgetry for a bike.

EFMax do you have the schematics for doing this,or is pretty self-explanatory? Thanks.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi again. I am not an expert in this area, more of a tweaker who knows how not to blow things up.

I have taken the batteries out of laptops, they need to be busted out of their hard cases and are often configured to a voltage I don't want.

I have taken my sets and configured one to give me 7.2v (comes up as 8.4v) and one to give me 11.1v (comes up as 12.7v) and I have used a series-parallel configuration. I think there will be others on here who can fill you in more accurately.

I also have to say that I run non protected mode on my batteries and for the last 18months have had ZERO problems (my choice to do this) - that said both lights have smart chargers and smart switching on the light units that show charge/discharge and will switch off at a preset voltage.

End results is 12hrs at 15w burn time for one and 3.5hrs at 30w burn time for the other.

Once again, no problems but most will shout and scream you must use protection on the batteries - personally I find the protection mode hinders performance and reliability but maybe just me not the norm.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just received the light today.

Turned it on right away - VERY bright - VERY WHITE - VERY small & Light - compared to my niterider 32 Watt halogen - dim yellow. It's a better light than the 32 watt halogen.

Didn't notice any green tint - have to check when it's dark outside.

It gets hot after i shut it off - makes sense since it's stationery - the halogens get hot the very second you turn them on.

I will mount and ride with it on today - but i ride during the day right now, so will be checking to see if i get any problems with it, ie shutting off, heat etc.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

just finished charging the battery completely - the charger and battery do not get hot


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

just got back from a 2 hour daylight ride with the light on - no problems, going over bumps etc, light on steady - didn't get hot while moving, barely warm to the touch really.

I very much like the simple yet rock steady o-ring mounting system and the battery pack is also a well thought out and easy very secure mounting method too IMHO.

The light and power pack is so small you can literally carry a spare light and battery in your pocket.

Will post some night shots tonight )


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

*I found a solution*

Here is the video of the problem I was having.






I soldered a wire from the mosfet leg to the positive terminal on the other side. I then hotglued all of the wires down and ran electrical tape around the batteries to keep them nice and tight. I smacked them around a little and it seems to be fine. I will see for sure in the next couple nights.


----------



## mmateusz (Jun 3, 2009)

How long is the wire?
I'm wondering if I can put light on my helmet.
The best place for battery pack would be rucksack, with a wire going out through camelback hole. 
Is wire long enough for this? 

mk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

About 26" of cable length. Not quite enough length for my camelback/helmet. I may try the Lupine helmet mount and put a cable extender in the mix.

I did a night ride last night w/ the new DX P7 bike light combined w/ an MTE M3-2 MCE flashlight (also from DX) strapped to my helmet. A combo of technical singletrack and dirt road. 

The combo worked very very well. I did some messing around w/ 1 or 2 lights, high vs low, etc. The 2 lights together is a sick amount of light. Enough for any type of riding/racing that I do.

The DX P7 light by itself is somewhat sufficient on technical singletrack while on high. Low is sufficient for slow climbing (esp fireroad, not so much for technical riding).

Light color is a bit different for the 2 lights. People have pointed out that the DX P7 is very green. The MCE torch is a nice white, almost creamy. Frankly, on the trail, I can't say I prefer one color over the other. For me, an LED color has to be way skewed to really matter, and neither of these lights are that skewed.

Oh yeah, the o-ring mount is convenient, but I did notice that I moved the light around while changing modes. Maybe I need a small amount of rubber around the bar or something. Or, just change my button pushing style to avoid movement.


----------



## jazid (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi,

Have been following this thread with interest. Nice to see that most of these problems with DX stuff are DIYable.

I've ordered a People's Cree Q2 150-Lumen (seeing as it is the best flooder I could find on DX) with a view to get a second Q2 and have them both mounted on the bars. (FWIW Ive a 240Lumen DINOTTE for my helmet).
I am thinking about getting this 700lumen beast though, even though I did Mayhem night riding using a single 240lumen Dinotte light.

Could anyone take any video of the light in use?

Thanks and keep up the reviews/investigation/blogging of this DX Tesla ripoff light....
J.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I've been on two 20 mile night rides since doing my mod on this light,and all is good. I haven't had one problem. Last night I took very rough terrain,and even did a few foot and a half jumps to flat without issue.


----------



## LastMile (May 19, 2009)

Did 2 hours off road in the dark this morning. I'm impressed. Easily as bright as my HID that cost about 9 times as much. 

The beam pattern is pretty bad. Too wide, not enough throw. Hope someone works out a decent reflector upgrade for this.

Love how the tail cap switch LED changes colour to show remaining battery charge.

Didn't get hot to touch at all, but then it was 2-3 degrees Celsius.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

How about this same light as the world's brightest rear light too !!! for 1/3 the price of the

Compare the current brightest = DiNotte 200L = $229 ! OUCH !!
http://store.dinottelighting.com/shared/StoreFront/product_detail.asp?RowID=10&CS=dinotte&All=True

then maybe put some automotive red lens repair tape or such $2.79
http://www.acehardware.com/product/...&cp=2568455.2629362.1259030&parentPage=family


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Got my light in the mail yesterday and here are my thoughts. 

Absolutely killer. 

The light was flawless out of the box. No shards of aluminum or shoddy battery connections! :thumbsup: 

The tint on my beam was white. Compared to a Cree triple Q5 I built a while back the tint was actually whiter.

As for the beam, it's extremely useful. It has a large center spot which punches out relatively far and the rest of the spill around that transitions smoothly. No Dark rings or donut shapes. 

My charger doesn't get unreasonably hot. Basically what you'd expect from any charger, just warm to the touch.

The light on the other hand does get rather warm. I took it for a ride last night and made sure to turn it off or down to low anytime I stopped. I live in Florida and at night the lows often times only get down to the lower 80's so temps will always be something I'll need to keep in mind. 

I have one small complaint about the light. When plugging the battery in the light automatically turns on to High. Lets just say I've blinded myself a few times plugging it in  

Charging and operation:

Battery charger has an LED on it. Red for low (i think, haven't seen it yet), orange for partially charged, and green for topped off. Someone before mentioned that it went from red to orange to green. I haven't completely discharged the battery yet so I don't think I've seen the red. 

The light itself has a cool green glowy switch. The switch is lit once the battery gets plugged in. Cool for finding the light switch in the dark. Only problem I see is that this will discharge the bat a little although most likely It'll be hardly noticeable. The switch supposedly also goes to red when the battery is low. I haven't been able to test this yet as I haven't run the battery completely down. 

Mounting was a breeze. Throw the battery pack on the top tube and toss the light on the bar with one of the two included rubber bands. Wrap the excess wire around your brake or shifter cables and you're ready to roll. The light is super stable even over extremely rough trails. I rode John Brown at Santos (one of Floridas more technical trails) and was able to blast through there at full speed without having to worry about slinging the light off. 
One huge mounting bonus was that I could mount this light to my helmet as well. I have a Giro Havoc and it has a little center area that fits the light perfectly. I threw the battery on the back of the helmet and now I have myself a pretty sweet helmet light!

Overall I'm extremely satisfied with this light. Probably the best 80 bucks I've spent in a long time. Incredible value and a solid product. 

I'll try my best to get some beamshots in the next few days. I'll compare it to my triple Q5 just for the heck of it.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Good review Popper252 and please let us know if how the light holds up and if you encounter any issues.


----------



## stevo78 (Aug 4, 2007)

how waterproof are these light? im doing some 24 hr solo races and was curious.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Popper252 said:


> Got my light in the mail yesterday and here are my thoughts.
> 
> Absolutely killer.
> 
> Overall I'm extremely satisfied with this light. Probably the best 80 bucks I've spent in a long time. Incredible value and a solid product.


A large shipment just arrived last night... We're shipping them now.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome, I'm ordering another one. This time from you  

Do you check the lights for any obvious defects before you ship them out? 
I feel a lot better buying them from you because if anything were to go wrong your track record proves you'd be there to help. 

That and, while dealextreme is wonderful I just don't want to wait 2 weeks for it to ship from Hong Kong.

Thanks!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Remember, these aren't Lupines... 

We look at them as we ship them out and quality control seems fine. The company seems very responsive too. So far, so good.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Haha I know. I already have one and I'm very impressed with it so far. For 80 dollars you just can't beat the value. 

I tested it next to one of my friends Niterider HID units and the beam on this light was not only brighter but also better all around. 
Thanks geoman.


----------



## esXso (Sep 23, 2008)

This light works well on the helmet mount from Light & Motion


----------



## rhg84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ordered mine last night from Geoman and already got a tracking number. Very excited wish I had ordered it one day earlier so I would have it sat instead of monday


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

while riding today - i use the strobe during the day, a fellow in a car asked where did i get the light and that he never say one soo bright, even during the day !!.

I told him to come to these forums and he can decide to get it from dealsextreme or Geoman.

also a few days ago a jogger mentioned "Holy Cow it looks like Solar Flare!" - and this was also during the day!

i want to be noticed on the city streets, day or night especially by the cars.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Geoman since these attach using o-rings similar to Lupines, will these work with the Lupine helmet mount? I figure you would know better than any.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I ordered one of these lights from Geoman for a friend of mine in hopes of getting him to go riding more at night. Plus I get to test it out too . I hope it holds up for at least the next 6 months. According to Geoman these will work with the Lupine helmet mounts which is a plus for me seeing how I already have 2 of them. I'll let you guys know how the light is after I get it.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

I got my light and rode a trail in pitch black about a week ago. Its my first LED light. Its great. Works like a charm and the price seems appropriate. I do need one for my helmet now though.

One odd thing is the battery holder has loops for a strap, but the product did not come with any strap!?


----------



## esXso (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought a second light to use on my helmet and rode with it last night. It's fantastic. No complaints about either light, and so far no mods. My goal is to see a mountain lion and hopefully not broadside a moose on the trail. It is odd the product has no straps but you can buy some at REI for a couple bucks in the webbing dept.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting, I hadn't noticed that until you pointed it out. Which strap did you get? I see several, and it's such a pain to have to ship something back if it's not good quality.


----------



## esXso (Sep 23, 2008)

There are 3/4" nylon straps I had kicking around for backpacking that I've used for attaching the battery pack to the back of my helmet. You can buy nylon webbing from REI, cut to the length you want, and attach Velcro with adhesive backing to it, or just use the plastic cinch on an already made strap and cut it length.

I went for another ride last night. The helmet light cut through the cool humid air like a laser beam. I saw deer grazing in a meadow. Yesterday I saw two porcupines, a mother and baby, on the trail. It's been nearly 100 degrees here in the mountains during daylight but after sundown temps rapidly go down into the seventies or sixties, so I get my lights recharged and ride at night.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I received my light in record time from geoman yesterday and so far so good. I made sure it was fully charged and ran a run time test with the light set to high and placed it in front of a small fan and the light ran for 3 hours and 5 minutes. It does work fine with Lupine mounts and makes for an easy on and off. I am disappointed that the cable is so short that it won't reach to a camelback pocket, but you can always mount it to the back of your helmet. 

Since I own a Lupine Betty and Wilma I can say of without pause, there is no comparing this to a Lupine light. Anyway as long as it holds up I will be happy as I purchased it to get my friend out night riding more.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

MaximusHQ said:


> Since I own a Lupine Betty and Wilma I can say of without pause, there is no comparing this to a Lupine light. Anyway as long as it holds up I will be happy as I purchased it to get my friend out night riding more.


Can you compare it to a Tesla? How 'bout some beamshots?...


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

radirpok said:


> Can you compare it to a Tesla? How 'bout some beamshots?...


Sorry I don't have a Tesla to compare it to, but I can try to borrow a camera that has manual settings and see about beamshots. I only have the point and shoot kind that adjusts everything on it's own.


----------



## seeker (Feb 15, 2004)

Is the beam kind of a green color?

Cause I've seen a few beamshots from others, they looked green.

Do you have any dealextreme P7 flashlights to compare it to?

thanks


MaximusHQ said:


> Sorry I don't have a Tesla to compare it to, but I can try to borrow a camera that has manual settings and see about beamshots. I only have the point and shoot kind that adjusts everything on it's own.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

Are there any solutions that might be available locally for a helmet mount, or do I have to turn to mail order? I'd rather go to a LBS or sporting goods store if such things are carried at the B&M level.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

I got my 2nd light today, works fine like my 1st = pure white light, no green.

I put a strip of automotive red rear taillight repair tape on the front glass to give it a reddish tint and didn't lose too much lumens and put it on the back of my bike = brightest rear light in the world !!!  

I angled it slightly downwards on my 1st ride as too not blind the things behind me too much, but i will put it directly to blind tomorrow to test it and the the reactions of the things behind me :thumbsup: 

hey it's a few thousand pounds vs a few hundred pounds you know

then in the fall i will order my 3rd light to get 2 up front + the rear light

ps. does the law, in Canada at least, say that rear lights have to be red? can they be just white too? Thanks


----------



## e5c (Oct 15, 2008)

Re the green tint

I have both a MTE SSC P7 and a DX P7 (bastid) 

The torch is alot whiter than the bike light but I feel that back to back I prefer the green tint because it give more depth of vision 3D where as the torch almost flattens things by comparison in a 2D manner.

All said and done the differance is only noticable back to back either work well alone.

Yep I am happy


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Its been a couple weeks since doing my mod to this light,and its been flawless ever since. My buddies can't believe how inexpensive this light is,and will be ordering a few in the next couple weeks. Used this light in the rain yesterday without any issues. Very happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Steady shot trick*



Cat-man-do said:


> Ummm....Thanks, but no thanks. Those are some real "out of focus" beam shots. I can't make anything out in any of them. Others have already posted some beam shots of the D/X bike light so I'm good. However I am still waiting for Moggy82 to post his beam shots compared to his P-7 torches. Moggy?
> 
> *moggy82 wrote 3 days ago:*


Use a tripod and self-timer. If you don't have a tripod, you can use a fence post, rock, little bean bag or whatever. You can hack your own tripod by finding whatever, and running a 1/4-20 bolt through it, and thread the camera on to that.

Most of the blur from low light shots comes from pushing teh button on teh camera. If you use teh self timer, then you push button, let go (cause its on a tripod) then, snap!

So, are there any good sharp pictures of the beam pattern of this thing? I'm very interested.


----------



## bentMywookie (Sep 21, 2006)

I got my light from DX and took it for a spin last week. I had my trusty jet lights halogen on my helmet and the LED on the bar. WOW cant believe how bright it is, I couldnt even tell if my Jet Light was even on. 

Ordered another light from geoman for my helmet. Stoked 

It would be really nice if there were some kind of extension cable so the battery could be placed in my camelback. But other than that no complaints so far


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Use a tripod and self-timer. If you don't have a tripod, you can use a fence post, rock, little bean bag or whatever. You can hack your own tripod by finding whatever, and running a 1/4-20 bolt through it, and thread the camera on to that.
> 
> Most of the blur from low light shots comes from pushing teh button on teh camera. If you use teh self timer, then you push button, let go (cause its on a tripod) then, snap!
> 
> So, are there any good sharp pictures of the beam pattern of this thing? I'm very interested.


Beam shot here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532947


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

seeker said:


> Is the beam kind of a green color?
> 
> Cause I've seen a few beamshots from others, they looked green.
> 
> ...


The beam does have a slight green color to it, but not so much that it is a deal breaker. I don't have a DX P7 to compare it to. I did go on a 2 hour ride earlier and brought my Betty, Wilma, and the Magicshine light. I mounted the Betty and the Magicshine light on the bars and the Wilma on the helmet.

The Magicshine light has a good amount of spill and a hot spot that reaches fairly far. The spill area is fairly smooth and even, but the hotspot has a bit of a Donut effect. The light head never got overly hot on high. No issue on bumps either. The switch was a bit picky about being pushed just right. The modes are high, low, and flash which is not ideal and would be better if they had it only go to flash when you held the switch down for a couple seconds. Overall though the light did a good job and I can't complain for what I paid for it. Time will tell how well it holds up so I can't comment on that.

This light actually works really well when used along with either the Lupine Wilma or Betty. The Lupines put a a large area of light that that is fairly constant throughout and the Magicshine has a large spill and hotspot so together they work and the green tint isn't noticeable. I stopped on the trail and tested the reach of each light. I aimed the Magicshine way down the trail and it reaches fairly far with it's spot area, but still the Wilma could light up further and of course the Betty had no problem outreaching it too.

In one area I ended up you can get close to 40 mph down hill so I fired up the Betty, Wilma, and the Magicshine all on full power. Well I think maybe together they are bright enough for any bike rider.:eekster: The spill from the Magicshine added a bit to the Lupines.

Two of these lights would do a decent job for a small cost as long as they prove to be reliable.


----------



## esXso (Sep 23, 2008)

I've noticed during recharges that the LED on the recharger unit goes from red to eventually and briefly yellow and then to green. According to this webpage about battery care http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm lithium-ion batteries will last longer if you charge them just to just less than full capacity so perhaps the yellow LED indicates a near full charge. I'm guessing because the lights didn't come with any instructions.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

MaximusHQ said:


> I ordered one of these lights from Geoman for a friend of mine in hopes of getting him to go riding more at night. Plus I get to test it out too . I hope it holds up for at least the next 6 months. According to Geoman these will work with the Lupine helmet mounts which is a plus for me seeing how I already have 2 of them. I'll let you guys know how the light is after I get it.


Yep, works perfectly. We've sold many dozens of these lights now. No problems whatsoever.

Thank you!!!


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Just received my P7 lights from GeoMan*

I feel compelled to write up a short bit about this light since I didn't get all the feedback i wanted when i was looking.

First off there will be complaints even if this light cost $2.50. And frankly it feels goofy saying anything bad about a light as bright as this and is as cheap as this.

Nitpicks First - The switch on the back seems cheap and probably the first thing to fail. Wiring into the headlamp is very close to where you must squeeze the o-ring in, makes me nervous i'm hurting the wire into the lamp. Ummmmmmm thats it.

Likes - Build quality for the price this thing seems very substantial (i own a dinotte 400l, that i really like by the way). Very stable with o-ring installed. Very very light, light battery pack as well. Battery pack easily straps to the stem. Don't understand the complaint about no strap, the battery case it self acts as a strap if you unroll it. I like the illuminated light, easy to press but it does seem delicate.

Disclaimer - I HAVE NOT RIDDEN WITH IT YET. I bought this as a supplemental light to my Dinotte 400L for an upcoming race. I assure you if there are any complaints about it I will be back to talk about it.

For the light junkies I'm not one so bare with me. The light pattern compared to one another (Ibought one for myself, one for the girlfriend) is identical as far as I can tell. It is very birght I'm interested to see if this thing lasts as long as it says. However it's not as bright as I thought it was going to be but still usable by itself in my opinion with a cheap backlight just in case. Compared to my dinotte 400l (LED) these DON'T seem overly green if green at all, even when shown on a white wall.

Geoman - quick seller, buy from him, nice to have a person to contact about the order and if there are any problems.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

GFisher2001 said:


> I feel compelled to write up a short bit about this light since I didn't get all the feedback i wanted when i was looking.
> 
> First off there will be complaints even if this light cost $2.50. And frankly it feels goofy saying anything bad about a light as bright as this and is as cheap as this.
> 
> ...


Are you racing Marsh Creek? You're in the Delaware/Pa area right? If so, I wouldn't mind checking out your light at the race.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just ordered my 3rd and i think final light 

so will have 1 at rear
2 up front

happy happy so far !!!


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

wheeler26 said:


> Just ordered my 3rd and i think final light
> 
> so will have 1 at rear
> 2 up front
> ...


Come on now, you know you need one more up front.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

heh

If i did get 1 more it would go on the helmet - mmm now i'm thinking )


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Ha ha. Actually I don't know If I would want three lights with the same beam pattern. After going out on a couple more rides, I kind of like how the beam of the magicshine light works well with the beam of either of my Lupines. The Magicshine has a wide spill that is not all all that bright, but not bad and also a brighter spot area and either the Betty or Wilma can fill in the area that is lacking in the Magicshine beam and at the same time also help light up distance a bit further too. 

I can see why Flyer and Geoman like the Betty and Tesla combo as the beams should work really well together and fill in each others weaknesses if you could call it that.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sure of course those more expensive LEDs will throw out more light, 

It's too bad that they didn't run these at the full 2800ma for a full 900 lumen, but after i get the second one i'm gunna check to see how 2 of these 'crippled' 2400 ma hold up at the front.

Actually i like the wide beam and wish it was even brighter at the widest edges than it is now with 1. If i got 3 up front, 1 aimed straight ahead and 1 on either side slightly angeled outwards giving me more lateral light.
\I/


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

Will these lights work with a Dinotte Li-ion battery? the connectors look the same in the pics...


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

After two weeks of heavy use I feel I am ready to comment. 

This thread is strange. It is a mix of people amazed at the price, and people who are mad that this on paper performs as well as their product offerings or personally owned lights (seems like most "haters" are those selling competing product). 

I am no expert on LEDs. Take my review with a grain of salt. I have owned several halogen lights costing several times as much as this one, all of which are not even close. I also have a taste for technology and have played with high output LEDs for fun on occasion. 

This light is amazing. It is super small, and highlights where technology has come. Prior to buying this, I was planning to build a light, so I was doing lots of DIY research. 

The light output us outrageous. Maybe it is not as much as a P7 based light at three times the price, but I have never seen one, so to me it is absolutely mind blowing. It lights up trees a quarter mile down my street. The night I got it the police came after I was shining it at trees in the neighborhood (not in peoples windows... down the street and at tall trees). 

I have been night riding with this alone for two weeks, and it is worlds better than the lights I have owned previously. It works better on the helmet than on the bar, but not by worlds. One of these mounted on the helmet is just fine alone (I would/do carry a torch in the camelbak as backup). If you had one on the helmet and one on the bar it would be like daytime. 

This is a crazy good deal and a great light.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

kroe said:


> After two weeks of heavy use I feel I am ready to comment.
> 
> This thread is strange. It is a mix of people amazed at the price, and people who are mad that this on paper performs as well as their product offerings or personally owned lights (seems like most "haters" are those selling competing product).
> 
> ...


Agreed. Time will tell but the price makes it easy for non-DIY'ers to nightride in safety with plenty of light. We're selling three and four at a time...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Finski said:


> Will these lights work with a Dinotte Li-ion battery? the connectors look the same in the pics...


I had the same thought and I think they will (and vice versa).


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

Man, that'd be a huge selling point for me if true. Are the voltages the same between this light and a Dinotte?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Here are the  voltage specifications for the Magicshine.


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmmm, Dinotte's use a 7.2v battery. I guess I could use the Dinotte battery with the Magicshine, but prolly not the other way around.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

If that's true I could buy a Dinotte extension cord possibly (do they even make them) and use it to leave the battery in my pack while the light is on my helmet. 

Anyone know where I can find an extension cord of the Dinotte thing doesn't quite work?


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Popper252 said:


> If that's true I could buy a Dinotte extension cord possibly (do they even make them) and use it to leave the battery in my pack while the light is on my helmet.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find an extension cord of the Dinotte thing doesn't quite work?


As far as I can see both lights use a standard DC connector - maybe the male/female directions don't match, I don't know. But nevertheless you could use the extension cord regardless of the male/female setup. Even the batteries are interchangeable (both use 2x2 cell configurations), so if you own a Dinotte light you can get this Magicshine as a spare battery (it's about the same price!...) for your Dinotte. LOL.
I'm still waiting for the new Dinotte/etc models for the autumn. A 200L with a P7/MCE...nothing less would suffice anymore... ;-)


----------



## bentMywookie (Sep 21, 2006)

Popper252 said:


> If that's true I could buy a Dinotte extension cord possibly (do they even make them) and use it to leave the battery in my pack while the light is on my helmet.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find an extension cord of the Dinotte thing doesn't quite work?


Looks like they do.... Who wants to be the guinea pig ?
http://store.dinottelighting.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=dinotte&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=345165431&Count2=262305855
Edit: click the parts and accessories box on the above site


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Received my lights from GeoMan this past week and I have been experimenting with mounting options for my helmet. 
What works for you?? Pictures would be helpful


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Btw, for those that haven't already seen this, the Magicshine looks really impressive in this light beam comparison: http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/

That beam shot might be what pushes me to take the plunge and order one.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

fightnut said:


> Btw, for those that haven't already seen this, the Magicshine looks really impressive in this light beam comparison: http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/
> 
> That beam shot might be what pushes me to take the plunge and order one.


Based on this beamshot it is EXACTLY like the Tesla beam - for ~$300 less... yes that's right, impressive ;-) And the perfect bar light for me (I have a Tesla).

Although to be fair the other lights it was compared to are mostly flashlights or lights with deprecated LED technology. Perhaps you are better off by checking the MTBR "official" review of the Tesla - since the beam is the same, you can easily compare it to more expensive lights. It's just too easy to be impressed by ~700 lumens when you put it next to 50-100-200 lumens ;-)
(edit: OK, now I see a few MCE lights - compare the beam to those, and forget about the rest!)


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

GFisher2001 said:


> I feel compelled to write up a short bit about this light since I didn't get all the feedback i wanted when i was looking.
> 
> First off there will be complaints even if this light cost $2.50. And frankly it feels goofy saying anything bad about a light as bright as this and is as cheap as this.
> 
> ...


I'd be really interested to hear how you compare this to the 400L in terms of light output. While I know it puts out more light, I also have a 400L and so that sort of works as a benchmark for me. I also have the 600L, and that is brighter but not a lot more so than the 400L.

I was looking for a little more light for the helmet and this might be the ticket for that.

J.


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

So I went ahead and bought one of these from geoman. Thanks for the fast shipping, brotato. 

As has been already stated, it seems well made. I'm not a huge fan of the cord exiting the light to the front as opposed to the rear, but that's minor. 

It's bright, but not as white as my Dinotte 200ls. Def. has a greenish tint imo as has been mentioned before. It's not a bad thing, but it's noticable, especially when you run it along with a Dinotte. You can really see the difference. 

It is bright. Much brighter, but I'd honestly be surprised if it really is 900 lumen in all honesty. A friend has a Dinotte 600 that seems about the same, maybe even brighter due to it's whiter appearance. I dunno, maybe I have to cycle the battery a few times to see it reach it's full potential? 

Either way, I can't complain, it's a great deal for the money. 

Oh, and one last thing, the Dinotte extension cord will not work with this light. Yes, the plugs are the same, but the outer portions of the plug, the plastic parts that snap together to maintain water-tightness are backwards. It's hard to put into words actually, just trust me when I tell you that it will not work unless you were willing to do some modifying.


----------



## Jones Louw (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Guys 
I’m new the forum and not really up to date on light est.
If only doing night riding/races four- five times a year, what light should be looked at and where is the best to position the light. On the handle bar or the helmet. 
I would like to get something decent but really don't need to light-up the neighbourhood.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Mar 24, 2004)

This is perfect! This light will make one hell of a commuter to replace my POS cheapie Viewpoint that just went t!ts up. I like the fact that it has a flash (SOS) mode also. That's good for getting noticed in traffic.


----------



## xtreme6669 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just put another order into geoman... I had a niterider 12w halogen and I have used niterider hid lights in the past so I'm looking forward to comparing this light to those. Like mentioned before you cant really go wrong with a $85 light that has hid power...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you.

So far, so good! The manufacturer is doing everything we ask in terms of enhancements and quality control. They are very easy to work with and seem intent on building a very good product for the money.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> Thank you thank you thank you.
> 
> So far, so good! The manufacturer is doing everything we ask in terms of enhancements and quality control. They are very easy to work with and seem intent on building a very good product for the money.


"enhancements?"

I'm not going to buy a light anytime soon, as I'm going back to school. Maybe in December, probably in June.What can I look forward to?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

laxman2001 said:


> "enhancements?"
> 
> I'm not going to buy a light anytime soon, as I'm going back to school. Maybe in December, probably in June.What can I look forward to?


Hehe, you'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

There's a link in the DIY thread about this light where a guy replaced the on board resistor with something more robust as he said the one on the board wasn't up to the task. Any thoughts on whether or not that is true or if that issue will be addressed?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

moff_quigley said:


> There's a link in the DIY thread about this light where a guy replaced the on board resistor with something more robust as he said the one on the board wasn't up to the task. Any thoughts on whether or not that is true or if that issue will be addressed?


Hmmm, there are many experts over on the DIY forum. That's why they are so successful at building their own LED bike lights. I'd never dig in and start switching out resistors on an $80 light but I understand the allure.

Do not do this unless you are willing to take the risk of destroying your light and/or voiding the warranty.

The light works perfectly "as is", right out of the box, as expected.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Just ordered mine yesterday- should be here Friday or so. I was shocked to get a shipping confirmation so fast. Geoman must have been sitting at his computer win the order came in.


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

Got mine in 5 days to Canada and was lucky that customs missed it! No duty!
Thanks GeoMan, very impressed!


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

received my 3rd light today, this one is slightly different.

1. the battery cable is a few inches longer - i guess some people suggested this for helmet mounts
2. the front clear lens now had a red o-ring on the inside of it - no big deal, just looks kinda reddish up close when i look down on it.
3. i assume this had the led screwed down on as well, though my originals are still holding up well.

Now Geoman tell them to get the D Bins or higher or clamp 2 of these leds into one shell and up the amps !!! - then i can cook some eggs on these babies too -)


----------



## jazid (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone know how much we have to pay to get a light shipped from Geoman to the UK above his postage charges (which are what by the way), or does he also use the "DX method" ?

Last time I bought a Dinotte 200LAA from the US I got stung for import dutty.

I'm very tempted by this P7 bike light now, having just read this thread....


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Got my DX from Geoman - great service fast shipping thank you - WOW! this thing is actually pretty friggin bright. For the money this is a pretty solid investment.


----------



## xtreme6669 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just tested mine out on a hour and a half night ride tonight and I'm very pleased! The nite rider HID I used in the past was a single battery with a y cable and a bar and helmet light... It was bad ass! This light seems very close in output but with only the bar light the twisty stuff got a little sketchy when there was no light where I was looking ahead... I may end up buying another one for a helmet light. 

I rode with a friend who bought one too and he was super happy with his as well.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

mojojojoaf said:


> Got my DX from Geoman - great service fast shipping thank you - WOW! this thing is actually pretty friggin bright. For the money this is a pretty solid investment.


That's our goal! "Wow"!


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

wheeler26 said:


> received my 3rd light today, this one is slightly different.
> 
> 1. the battery cable is a few inches longer - i guess some people suggested this for helmet mounts


I ordered one of these lights from Geoman last month and am quite pleased with it as a bar mounted light. Does the (new) longer cable allow you to store the battery in a pack when helmet mounted?


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

BurkeVT said:


> I ordered one of these lights from Geoman last month and am quite pleased with it as a bar mounted light. Does the (new) longer cable allow you to store the battery in a pack when helmet mounted?


I've never tried it on the helmet yet, but here's the measurement from the battery where the cables comes out = length of cable to end

old = @ 9 1/4 inch

newest = @ 11 1/4 inch

so might be a stretch for a pack - but this looks like a simple cable, i would venture to cut it and add some length to it and then heat shrink and tape it up and should be good to go.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We'll have helmet mounts with extension cables very soon. They are in production now.


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

GEOMAN said:


> We'll have helmet mounts with extension cables very soon. They are in production now.


Wow. I love this rapid consumer input/design model. 
If we come, they will build it.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

BurkeVT said:


> Wow. I love this rapid consumer input/design model.
> If we come, they will build it.


Frankly, so do I. Companies that listen can best thrive.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> We'll have helmet mounts with extension cables very soon. They are in production now.


Now we're talking!! I have no interest in a bar mounted system, but helmet mounted..........that I can order.:thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme6669 (Aug 3, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> We'll have helmet mounts with extension cables very soon. They are in production now.


Sweet, I was about to order another one for a helmet mount, Now I will wait until the new cord/mount are available... What time frame are you thinking?


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Now the system that I rigged up for my helmet mount and the battery in my pack is completely obsolete.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Aug 19, 2009)

Finski said:


> Hmmm, Dinotte's use a 7.2v battery. I guess I could use the Dinotte battery with the Magicshine, but prolly not the other way around.


7.2 and 8.4 are probably the same battery. A single LiIon cell is NOMINALLY 3.6 volts, two of them are 7.2, but they put out about 4.2 volts when freshly charged, so some manufacturers will call a 2-cell pack a 7.2 volt pack, some call it an 8.4 volt pack. They're probably the same thing. In any case any good LED system will have a voltage regulator that can deal with a volt one way or the other. If you're nervous about it, put a voltmeter on the Dinotte and the Magicshine when both are fully charged and see.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Wrote this last week in DIY Thread- 
Did our first 3hour plus ride last Thursday night- some impressions
1) Wish I had a remote switch to move between modes- not a bad thing just a wish
2) I use the Mawri offset mount I got from EI34- works great love it.
3) Battery came with no velcro strap just the case- I use an old tennis elbow strap (2" wide) to hold to my stem- works great no issues
4) Battery was good to go- half the ride or so on hi other half on low- took an hour and a half for it to charge this morning.

Light is pretty white- at this price I might pick up a second light for the bars. For sure I will get a second battery for the real long epics (price is very good).

Longevity will be the next test and for that ONLY time will tell.


----------



## xtreme6669 (Aug 3, 2009)

mojojojoaf said:


> Wrote this last week in DIY Thread-
> Did our first 3hour plus ride last Thursday night- some impressions
> 1) Wish I had a remote switch to move between modes- not a bad thing just a wish
> 2) I use the Mawri offset mount I got from EI34- works great love it.
> ...


I believe they intend you to use the battery case as the strap to hold the battery to the stem... At least thats what I'm doing.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes you can mount it to the stem with the case or probably even the top tube. I will be picking up an extension cord when it's available as I don't want the battery mounted on the helmet itself.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

MaximusHQ said:


> Yes you can mount it to the stem with the case or probably even the top tube.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## liltommy (Aug 9, 2004)

*Cord length.*

UPS just dropped off mine.
The cord on the lighthead is about 45 inches(1143mm).
That should be more than enough to reach from the helmet to the jersery pocket.
Now to see if it will work on a Dinotte helmet mount.


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

45"!!! doh, I bought too early.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

xtreme6669 said:


> I believe they intend you to use the battery case as the strap to hold the battery to the stem... At least thats what I'm doing.


Ok I see how that could work- Prefer a beefier strap for more security personally.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoman will you be carrying the new Airbike SL1 and if so what's the price? It's 200 on feebay.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Aug 19, 2009)

liltommy said:


> The cord on the lighthead is about 45 inches(1143mm).


Hmm, hope mine isn't that long. I want it on the bar, and that's a lot of wire to ball up and try to hide somewhere. I'd prefer about 15"


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Just got mine yesterday, and took it out this a.m. for the first time. Yep, long cord. Not a big deal, I guess you can't please everyone but I would have preferred it short since I just plan to keep it on the bars. Anyway, easy enough to keep wrapped up and tucked in the brake/shifter cables.

MUCH brighter than my Dinotte 200L, which I'll keep for helmet use. I really like the amount of spill too. I didn't notice a difference in color between the magicshine and the dinotte...could have been there, just not enough to notice. The spot in the middle has a *very* slight donut, but I don't notice it on the trail. 

Appears well constructed, body gets warm but not hot, and the O ring mount didn't slip at all and easy to put on. The battery bag mounting is a little funky, but I mounted to the stem and worked fine. It's curious what the buckles are for, since there is no strap that comes with it for those. I'll probably throw an extra velcro strap that I have laying around for a little extra security.

Those looking for a helmet mount, it will work with the dinotte one for the 200l. 

Quick ship from Geoman, thanks!


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

We'll see how this light works out. I just placed an order from Geoman for one. Geo- is there any time frame for the helmet mounts mentioned earlier?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Ya, another two weeks...


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

liltommy said:


> UPS just dropped off mine.
> The cord on the lighthead is about 45 inches(1143mm).
> That should be more than enough to reach from the helmet to the jersery pocket.
> Now to see if it will work on a Dinotte helmet mount.


45 inches !

1. is this from Geoman or from deal extreme?

2. Do you know have a choice between ordering a helmet light vrs the earlier shorter bar mount?


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

wheeler26 said:


> 45 inches !
> 
> 1. is this from Geoman or from deal extreme?
> 
> 2. Do you know have a choice between ordering a helmet light vrs the earlier shorter bar mount?


Not liltommy, but

1. Geoman

2. No.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

Just got my Geoman light( Damn that was fast!). Light is like was described, very bright but I don't think 900 lumens. Cord is long enough to place it in your pack if you helmet mount it. I was able to use my Niterider Minewt helmet mount with the Magic Shine light. Mounts just as well as the Minewt does. Very good light for the money! I would recommend it in a heart beat.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

wheelerfreak said:


> Just got my Geoman light( Damn that was fast!). Light is like was described, very bright but I don't think 900 lumens. Cord is long enough to place it in your pack if you helmet mount it. I was able to use my Niterider Minewt helmet mount with the Magic Shine light. Mounts just as well as the Minewt does. Very good light for the money! I would recommend it in a heart beat.


Nice!


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a new helmet mounted light. The old VistaLight NiMh/ Halogen is just too heavy, too short on battery and I'm afraid will prove unreliable, eventually.
I love the Magicshine I just picked up for handlebar mount. I''m glad to hear some of the new ones have longer cords and that a helmet mount is on the way. This said, for those who've run one on their helmets: I've always loved the strong spotlight quality of my old Vistalight. The MS seems a a great flood on the handlebars, but does serve as a solid helmet light? Is it too flood, or does that seem to matter?
Thanks.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> We'll have helmet mounts with extension cables very soon. They are in production now.


Do you have an estimated price yet? And will they be a package or sold seperately?

Also, how does the Magicshine compare to the Airbike P7? Including light ouput, beam pattern, and build quality.

T.Y!
Chris


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Any more news on the Helmet mount?

Whats postage to the UK Geo? Comes up free, but when i was looking at a Extreme a few months ago it showed about $40 ish!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

moggy82 said:


> Any more news on the Helmet mount?
> 
> Whats postage to the UK Geo? Comes up free, but when i was looking at a Extreme a few months ago it showed about $40 ish!


Hi Moggy,

Yes, we actually have the mounts, we're waiting for the velcro straps that tie it to the helmet. We are expecting them with our inbound Magicshine shipment next week.

UK postage? Depends on method but we can ship via USPS for an additional $12USD. The "Extreme" shipping price you quoted was for EMS (Express International Delivery). You won't get that for $12... Wish we could!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Greetings everybody.

Every time I see this thread I cringe. What bothers me is the title:
*CRAZY - seems like Tesla has been ripped off   *
(yes, I see the smiley)

The Lupine Tesla is a very high quality light that shouldn't be confused with the Magicshine. The Magicshine is a good light and it is serving many people with exactly what they want and need at an outstanding price. But it is not a Lupine.

We sell both and I don't want potential customers to think that these are mirror image products. Every aspect of the Tesla is of the highest quality all the way from the optics to the carrying case. Frankly, I wish everyone could have a Lupine. Once you have one, you know what I mean. But that's not possible and many folks don't care that much.

Like so many companies developing product strategies, we hope to gain your trust through astonishing service so when you decide to upgrade or augment, you'll look to us again, and again. Really!

I don't think the Tesla has been "ripped off" at all.

Just wanted to get that off my chest.

Thanks!

Geo


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Had my father in law order one last night for his commuting needs. I can't wait to see it in person before I order my own.


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very interesting link on modding the Driver of this light:








https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=549975

Is someone able to rebuild something similar?









GeoMan: 
perhaps you can pass some info further to macigshine (perhaps they will improve the electronics too??)









like 3-Mode: low-mid-hight (no strobe/sos)


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thanks Geoman*

Hey Geoman. I want to say thanks for your great customer service and fast shipping. I ordered the magicshine a week ago and since then I've had 4 night rides. These lights are amazing (too me). I am very happy with them and will be ordering another set shortly for the helmet. I will admit though that this is my first real set of lights and have nothing to compare them too but overall I am more than pleased with the light.


----------



## gfunk (Nov 27, 2007)

Ordered mine from DX before seeing Geomans site. Received mine and tested it and couldn't be happier. I've not had any premium lights to compare the Magicshine to but compared to other people I ride with it's output is up there with Ayups .etc

For the price these can't be beat. Great light. 

G


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)

Got mine super-quick from Geoman, excellent service! One of the new 45" cables.

Mounts quickly to the handlebar, and you just wrap the extra cable around, no problem. Took me 5 minutes to rig a helmet mount using the same o-ring, so I can switch between helmet and bar quickly if needed, and the cable length is just right for putting the battery in a lower side-pocket of my pack. I'd much rather have a long cable since you can just wrap the extra around the bars or battery pack, and then it works great for helmet mounting.

The only downside is the dumb flash mode. Like others said, a 10% power mode for not-blinding-the-crap-out-of-drivers in the city would be far more useful. If they came out with one with the 10% power option instead of the blinking mode, I'd buy a second one and use that for my main light, and the one I already have for aggro stuff where you want 2 lights (and for riding up easy dirt roads, etc). And that's coming from someone who considers $90 for a light a lot of money (about what the old VistaLites cost, and we thought they were super expensive).

BurkeVT, if that's the same VistaLite that I have (early '90s, 3 D-cell size battery pack), the beam on the Magicshine is similar, but definitely more towards flood than spotlight. I would say that the old VistaLite had great "edges" to the beam, while the Magicshine is more diffuse. But for overall light they are similar. I mounted it on the helmet and it works great, no probs going full speed on narrow singletrack. I used to use the old VistaLite in rocky areas with it mounted really low on the fork, and it gave insanely good contrast. I've only tried the Magicshine in tall grass areas mounted on the helmet, so it's not a good comparison (obviously any helmet-mounted light is going to give very poor contrast compared to fork-mounted, but tall grass and fork mounted don't go well together). And as far as reliability, I replaced the batteries about 5-6 years ago, and by now the "new" ones only work for 15-20 minutes. Not worth bothering trying to keep that old heavy system with something like this out now.


----------



## xtreme6669 (Aug 3, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> Ya, another two weeks...


MAKE SURE TO POST HERE WHEN THEY'RE READY TO GO!


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

locoyokel said:


> BurkeVT, if that's the same VistaLite that I have (early '90s, 3 D-cell size battery pack), the beam on the Magicshine is similar, but definitely more towards flood than spotlight. I would say that the old VistaLite had great "edges" to the beam, while the Magicshine is more diffuse. But for overall light they are similar. I mounted it on the helmet and it works great, no probs going full speed on narrow singletrack. I used to use the old VistaLite in rocky areas with it mounted really low on the fork, and it gave insanely good contrast. I've only tried the Magicshine in tall grass areas mounted on the helmet, so it's not a good comparison (obviously any helmet-mounted light is going to give very poor contrast compared to fork-mounted, but tall grass and fork mounted don't go well together). And as far as reliability, I replaced the batteries about 5-6 years ago, and by now the "new" ones only work for 15-20 minutes. Not worth bothering trying to keep that old heavy system with something like this out now.


locoyoke,
Thanks for your insights on the MS v Vista. My setup was a later 90's with the 5 C-cell sized battery pack: The Nightstick! The batteries looked like sticks of dynamite. One battery still works, though I bought a replacement through DX last year that has twice the burn time of the old nightsticks. I do like the "edges" of the Vista beam, as you call it. I was riding w/ my MS on handlebars and a 15w Vista on my helmet the other night. I'm still amazed at how far the old Vista shoots a beam. Still, the simplicity, light weight and price of the MS has me hooked. I don't ride night much, one 24 hour race and maybe 4-5 nightrides a year. Still, it's enough to make a second $90 light seem worthwhile.
Tell me about the fork mount. I always go handlebars/helmet. Exactly where do you mount on a fork?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

locoyokel said:


> Got mine super-quick from Geoman, excellent service! One of the new 45" cables.
> 
> Mounts quickly to the handlebar, and you just wrap the extra cable around, no problem. Took me 5 minutes to rig a helmet mount using the same o-ring, so I can switch between helmet and bar quickly if needed, and the cable length is just right for putting the battery in a lower side-pocket of my pack. I'd much rather have a long cable since you can just wrap the extra around the bars or battery pack, and then it works great for helmet mounting.
> 
> The only downside is the dumb flash mode. Like others said, a 10% power mode for not-blinding-the-crap-out-of-drivers in the city would be far more useful. If they came out with one with the 10% power option instead of the blinking mode, I'd buy a second one and use that for my main light, and the one I already have for aggro stuff where you want 2 lights (and for riding up easy dirt roads, etc).


Thanks for the endorsement, we appreciate it very much.

Funny, I fired off an email to the Magicshine folks last week asking them to program the Magicshine with 100%, 50%, 10%, and flash. So far they've incorporated every improvement I've passed on including lengthening the lighthead cord, thermal paste, and some other minor improvements. They seem intent.

Geo


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Ordered mine from Geoman 2wks ago on a Friday. Arrived by the following Tuesday. 1st ride with them last night. Adequate off-road at mid/low power (from bars). I also supplement with a helmet mounted 200lumen (claimed) torch that is a nice tight beam. Did 45min with this arrangment and then went to high beam and did another 1.5hrs. No noticeable decrease in power. I'll continue to test to see what the overall runtime is. Overall a good light, especially for the price. The beam is very floody, but with a tighter beam on the head, all was good. If I can modify the beam pattern, I'd buy another for the head. Otherwise, I'll look to make my current headlight lighter and with a supplemental battery pack.

Other notes: mine had a long cord (probably the 45") and a nice white beam (not greean like some of the early posts).


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Geoman: A good mod to suggest to magicshine might be a lens shape that turns it into more of a "beam" in addition to the "flood" model.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

GMan

Are they planning on conimg out w/ a dual head light for the bars.

Thx

MB


----------



## kinglud1 (Jul 15, 2009)

mb323323 said:


> GMan
> 
> Are they planning on conimg out w/ a dual head light for the bars.
> 
> ...


or a Y-adapter(if the Dinoette one wont work) so we could have 2 lights on full for 1.5 hours @ 1800 lumens, or 1 light for 3 hours at normal 900 lumens, using one battery pack for example...

BTW,, had the light for about a month now,, best investment for the money,, great light and fast shipping from Geoman..:thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

mb323323 said:


> GMan
> 
> Are they planning on conimg out w/ a dual head light for the bars.
> 
> ...


Who's they?

Geo


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

kinglud1 said:


> or a Y-adapter(if the Dinoette one wont work) so we could have 2 lights on full for 1.5 hours @ 1800 lumens, or 1 light for 3 hours at normal 900 lumens, using one battery pack for example...
> 
> BTW,, had the light for about a month now,, best investment for the money,, great light and fast shipping from Geoman..:thumbsup:


You know, for the price, there's not much room for customization, etc.

Thanks for the feedback! We appreciate your support.

Geo


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

kinglud1 said:


> or a Y-adapter(if the Dinoette one wont work) so we could have 2 lights on full for 1.5 hours @ 1800 lumens, or 1 light for 3 hours at normal 900 lumens, using one battery pack for example...
> 
> BTW,, had the light for about a month now,, best investment for the money,, great light and fast shipping from Geoman..:thumbsup:


We should have "Y" cables for the Magicshines within 2 weeks.

Geo


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> We should have "Y" cables for the Magicshines within 2 weeks.
> 
> Geo


You might want to ask them to evaluate if the current load is appropriate for the wire. I know that on some of the larger lights from Dinotte, they require that you don't use the Y adaptor because the current from the battery is too high for the gauge of the wire (resistive heating losses). Their cable is pretty beefy so that might be an issue.

I'd ask Magicshine to evaluate that first.

J.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> Who's they?
> 
> Geo


Magicshine.

MB


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> ...fired off an email to the Magicshine folks last week asking them to program the Magicshine with 100%, 50%, 10%, and flash. So far they've incorporated every improvement I've passed on including lengthening the lighthead cord, thermal paste, and some other minor improvements. They seem intent.


Hey Geoman, one more thing you might want to mention to them...

Just a few days ago over in Candlepower forums the user *georges80* (taskLED.com driver designer) mentioned that inside the light there's an inductor (a coil) that hangs with only it's leads (solid wire) to support it. Vibration from MTB use could likely cause that to fail at some point. A nice blob of silicone might be all they need to secure it. (that's what I plan to do with mine if I don't epoxy it.)

Here's his post: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=3066034&postcount=89

Pic of the inductor:








image credit to Trotuie


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

WeakMite said:


> Hey Geoman, one more thing you might want to mention to them...
> 
> Just a few days ago over in Candlepower forums the user *georges80* (taskLED.com driver designer) mentioned that inside the light there's an inductor (a coil) that hangs with only it's leads (solid wire) to support it. Vibration from MTB use could likely cause that to fail at some point. A nice blob of silicone might be all they need to secure it. (that's what I plan to do with mine if I don't epoxy it.)
> 
> ...


Thank you, we've passed this topic on to Magicshine for evaluation.

Geo


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep. That absolutely needs to be done. The mass on that coil is going to cause it to whip all over when a big bump gets hit. Eventually, it will break or the solder joint will fail.

j.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

I just got notice that my Magicshine has shipped from Geoman! The only other light I've used is a buddy's Nightrider Classic with one of the bulbs out and <60min runtime. I'm excited to give this a try.


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)

BurkeVT said:


> Exactly where do you mount on a fork?


As low as possible, but with disc brakes that's usually 5-6" up from the hub. But that's about where we mounted it anyway back when we rode a lot at night with full hard frame bikes - no shocks, no disc brakes. It was easy with the Vistas since the angle can easily be adjusted, they had the long tension strap that easily fits around fat forks, and they had the telephone-springy type cable that wouldn't get jammed up in the shocks and wheel (as long as you mounted it intelligently). It would be hard with modern gear to get the beam angle correct.

Anyway, it gives you super good contrast for rocky stuff. We used to ride fast at night with just the fork mounted Vistas (no bar or helmet lights), over pretty technical terrain (the old Skeggs in the Bay Area, before they closed and destroyed all the good trails - and before they outlawed riding at night).

After a couple more rides with the Magicshine on my helmet, I do miss the more spotlight-like beam of the Vistas, but considering the big weight difference, plus the cost of new batteries, and the burn time, I'm psyched with the modern light.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

I mount mine on the fork brace right above the tire. Keeps from having light go through the tire. really good contrast. Not sure if an O ring mount would work there or not.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

GEOMAN said:


> Funny, I fired off an email to the Magicshine folks last week asking them to program the Magicshine with 100%, 50%, 10%, and flash. So far they've incorporated every improvement I've passed on including lengthening the lighthead cord, thermal paste, and some other minor improvements. They seem intent.


I think just the 100% and 50% modes is best, so that it is quick and easy to switch between the two. I like having the flash, but it is sketchy if this is your only light and you are switching between modes. Between the flash and the off mode you loose your light for a few seconds (happened to me last night). It would be better if the light was turned on by holding the button for 2 seconds, and then maybe entering flash mode required holding the button down for 4 seconds. I see no need for a 10% mode, personally, I want it on 100% in traffic to be sure they know I'm there, car headlights are still brighter than this light.

BTW if I leave the battery plugged into the light the green light under the button stays on. Is that draining the battery significantly? It would be nice if that light went off after a few minutes or something.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Just came back from my very first night ride with the Magicshine that I received from Geoman yesterday. I can't really compare it to anything else since I've never ridden a trail at night with any sort of light but I was all smiles tonight I think I could have easily left it on medium power but as my confidence grew, I went a little too fast and had an OTB crash Got up, spit out some dirt, clicked it on high and got right back on with a huge smile on my face. I'm already sure I'll be needing a helmet light for the technical sections This night riding is truly a trip 

I kept checking if it got too hot by resting my wrist against it but I don't think it got too hot to the touch, just warm. I'm not sure if it was necessary but I did cycle through high and med during the 2 hour ride to prevent it from getting too hot but it seemed fine. I'm no expert so who knows though, I just went about it with the thought that if I could go along with the lower light, it would be better off for the MS. One quick question, I had it on for about 2 hours and I'm sure it's still has enough of a charge in it but I should charge it again right? I'm pretty sure thats the way to go from what I've read about li-ion batts.

Anyway, I'm definitely going to find out how the MS fares as I'm planning on riding at night a whole lot. Actually, I feel like going back out again tonight 

Thanks for the quick shipping Geoman!


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd charge it after every use if possible


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyone keeps talking about the battery pack and needing a strap to secure the pack when mounting it. You don't need a strap. What you do is slide the one clip sideways to get it through the other clip and then interlock the two by unturning it from sideways. I'll take a picture of how to do this and maybe someone can host it?

I was kind of confused by the no strap but did this and it works great.


----------



## HubbaMan (Feb 3, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Yes, we actually have the mounts, we're waiting for the velcro straps that tie it to the helmet. We are expecting them with our inbound Magicshine shipment next week.


Any updates? I'm just waiting for the helmet mount to be complete (mount & strap) to place my order. Will this come with the unit or will it be a separate item to pick up?

Thanks!

Edit: just saw the update in another thread ! http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=545163


----------



## kiwicamper (Sep 11, 2009)

dirthead451 said:


> Everyone keeps talking about the battery pack and needing a strap to secure the pack when mounting it. You don't need a strap. What you do is slide the one clip sideways to get it through the other clip and then interlock the two by unturning it from sideways. I'll take a picture of how to do this and maybe someone can host it?
> 
> I was kind of confused by the no strap but did this and it works great.


Thanks for this info, I have bought 4 of these lightsets from Geoman in the last month and was adding an additional strap to the battery packs to mount on stem. These lights are truly awesome for the price, even smaller than I imagined. I am running 2 lights on the bars and one on the helmet and it's like daylight in the desert at 10pm. Tucson has some major penalties for inadequate light, cactus, jagged rocks and the ocassional rattlesnake. I have been using a N/R Firestorm for the last few years and it just died on me at the start of a 12 hour solo night race so I was looking for a reliable replacement as I had to ride with 1 backup light the entire race. I stumbled on all of this info on MTBR. So I wish to say thanks to all you guys for putting in the time to review these lights. I have done about 10 rides with my lights and they are seriously bright, light and tiny, they really make dark singletrack so much fun. Thanks to Geoman for importing these lights and making nightriding affordable, I bought 4 sets of these for about the same price I paid for my Firestorm a couple of years ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## billysorton (Jul 29, 2007)

Beamshot page with the Magicshine light too. Check out "Road" and "Road2" great biking perspectives.....http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty good link, there are some shots of lights making it look like daylight.


----------



## xtreme6669 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Geoman... Whats the recommended best helmet mount for this light? I bought one with the short cord from you a month or so ago and I love it, need to add a helmet mounted one with the longer cord but want to know what mount you recommend before placing my order.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

xtreme6669 said:


> Hey Geoman... Whats the recommended best helmet mount for this light? I bought one with the short cord from you a month or so ago and I love it, need to add a helmet mounted one with the longer cord but want to know what mount you recommend before placing my order.


When I bought my 2 Magicshines from Geoman I also picked up a Lupine helmet mount. It was about $35, it works like it was made for it.

Geoman has mentioned that he's working on getting a helmet mount for the Magicshine (and priced around $10) and that it's pretty close, you'll probably see it on his site soon.

I've got short cords on both of mine too. For the helmet I mount the battery to my Camelbak strap (just behind my shoulder). The battery is pretty lightweight, I quickly forget it's there.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

WeakMite said:


> When I bought my 2 Magicshines from Geoman I also picked up a Lupine helmet mount. It was about $35, it works like it was made for it.
> 
> Geoman has mentioned that he's working on getting a helmet mount for the Magicshine (and priced around $10) and that it's pretty close, you'll probably see it on his site soon.
> 
> I've got short cords on both of mine too. For the helmet I mount the battery to my Camelbak strap (just behind my shoulder). The battery is pretty lightweight, I quickly forget it's there.


Helmet mounts are enroute with an ETA of Friday (9/18). We have not seen the actual mount yet (only some prelim samples) so we hesitate selling them until we've checked them out carefully.

Watch the site for more information and photo(s). We'll sell them when we're done with QC.

Thanks!

Geo


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Geo.
I see my Airbike has shipped.
I may be getting the Magic Shine from you soon too, and will keep an eye out for that new helmet mount.


----------



## xtreme6669 (Aug 3, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> Helmet mounts are enroute with an ETA of Friday (9/18). We have not seen the actual mount yet (only some prelim samples) so we hesitate selling them until we've checked them out carefully.
> 
> Watch the site for more information and photo(s). We'll sell them when we're done with QC.
> 
> ...


is there a different mount you would recommend until then?


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

I returned home yesterday after being out of town for the weekend for a wedding and found my Magicshine waiting for me. I haven't seen it mentioned on this thread, so I wanted to inform people that the lights are now 5 mode: High (900 lumens), Mid (500), Low (200), Fast flash/strobe, and slow flash/SOS. This info is now on Geoman's website. I also got the long cord at almost 4 feet. I also weighed the lighthead and battery combo at 334g, close to the stated 325g on Geoman's site. I won't have a chance to put it through its paces until Thursday night, but I'm hopeful that it will turn out to be a great purchase.

Edit: I want to add that I've been extremely pleased with Geoman's service. I highly recommend doing business with him.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> Helmet mounts are enroute with an ETA of Friday (9/18). We have not seen the actual mount yet (only some prelim samples) so we hesitate selling them until we've checked them out carefully.
> 
> Watch the site for more information and photo(s). We'll sell them when we're done with QC.
> 
> ...


Will you be offering a kit with the Magicshine and helmet mount? I see the lights are backordered on your site right now, and I'm thinking of waiting until you have both the light and helmet mount in stock before I order.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

rmccully said:


> ...so I wanted to inform people that the lights are now 5 mode: High (900 lumens), Mid (500), Low (200), Fast flash/strobe, and slow flash/SOS.
> 
> Edit: I want to add that I've been extremely pleased with Geoman's service. I highly recommend doing business with him.


When you get tired of cycling through all of the modes to get from medium to hi, I have found that you can depress the switch for 2 seconds and the light turns off. One more click, and you are back to hi beam.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have to tell you that I hate lights that cycle through modes. I like how Dinotte does it where you have one button to cycle modes and the other to take you straight to hi beam immediately. It's just a PITA to be button pushing away while trying to ride.

J.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I rarely ride more than 3 hours at night, so I don't think I'll ever take the light off high. 

John


----------



## kiwicamper (Sep 11, 2009)

Jisch said:


> I rarely ride more than 3 hours at night, so I don't think I'll ever take the light off high.
> 
> John


I tend to agree with Jisch and once you run them on high it is mentally difficult to cutback to a lower setting. When I bought my first 2 sets of Magicshines from Geoman I thought I'd ride with one lightset and use the second battery to replace during 24 hour races. Needless to say I now run one magicshine on my helmet and one or two on the bars all on high, it's so cool to ride singletrack in the dark as fast as you do during the day.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

rmccully said:


> I want to add that I've been extremely pleased with Geoman's service. I highly recommend doing business with him.


Thank you! We appreciate the positive feedback.

Geo


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got my Magicshine in the mailbox from Geoman. Mine also has the 5 modes. I can't believe how small it is. Hopefully get to try it tomorrow night.

Thanks Geoman! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> I have to tell you that I hate lights that cycle through modes. I like how Dinotte does it where you have one button to cycle modes and the other to take you straight to hi beam immediately. It's just a PITA to be button pushing away while trying to ride.
> 
> J.


Does the 400L do that? I thought that design only has one button in the front between the lenses?:???:

I felt a little p'd off when I heard the new one has these multiple modes since I just got mine a week ago but after a quick thought, I do agree that is would be sort of a PITA. Just a little bit, little bit. I like the light a lot and it's certainly bright enough for one light.

I'm looking for a helmet light and I'm on the fence about how to go about it, bang for the buck (MS), or some quality and longevity via the 400L or something similar.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Tuff Gong said:


> I felt a little p'd off when I heard the new one has these multiple modes since I just got mine a week ago but after a quick thought, I do agree that is would be sort of a PITA. Just a little bit, little bit. I like the light a lot and it's certainly bright enough for one light.


I could have done without the flashing modes, but I appreciate the low setting for commuting purposes.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

rmccully said:


> I could have done without the flashing modes, but I appreciate the low setting for commuting purposes.


That is true, I basically only use it on the trail with a few miles of road use to the TH and back so I never thought of needing a low. I just use the med aimed down when I'm on the road.......hmmm, I guess a low could be useful:???:

I guess they're trying to make everybody happy as they're just trying to fill everybody's needs with the light. I may not really 'want' a low setting nor the flashing modes and you may not like the flashing modes but others who commute my desire it, who knows.

I guess the 2 second hold down feature comes in handy with all the new modes:thumbsup:


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

I do city commuting and definitely appreciate the flash mode. There is one stretch of road across from the community ball park, which gets a lot of spill from the park. Since I'm coming on the opposite side, it would be easy for someone in a car to miss a bike light on steady mode. On flash it's very hard to miss, and I feel much safer that way. I have one of the old lights, and am quite happy with it. Although one with three or four heads would be better. Light is like money-you can get by with too little, but can never have too much.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

*fast shipping*

Just got mine today, haven't tryed it yet. I have a Dinotte 400L I plan on using it with. All I can say is that is the fastest I have ever received an order, WOW! Geoman is on the ball. It looks like a decent quality product. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

IMHO the Low (200), Fast flash/strobe, and slow flash/SOS are useless.

2 more modes to cycle through

i wonder if Geoman can tell them to make the lights user configurable via a computer usb cable ?

and / or if an even brighter light, like the D bin is on the near horizon?


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like someone copied the copier )))

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

"vs sku.25149? "

"From the pictures, the small o-ring is black instead of red, but otherwise it's $1 cheaper and they throw in a headband.

Also, the spec on the charger has changed from 8.5V/1.8A to 8.4V/1A

Anything else?"

Cree vs Seoul


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

wheeler26 said:


> looks like someone copied the copier )))
> 
> https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
> 
> ...


Same product manufactured by the same company in China. I believe this set first began to appear on DX' sight earlier this year. I'm not certain but Geoman began to carry these lights direct from the manufacturer some time later.

Since that time, they began to implement minor improvements in its quality control and certain changes, ie. longer cord, more thermal paste, etc., from Geoman's feedback that he and his customers suggested.

They are the same light as far as I know. All these things I mentioned are what I've learned (or mixed up in my head if incorrect) from reading countless posts on these lights There sure are a ton of 'em

PS, it's $11 cheaper and a LOT longer of a wait to get them since they take they're sweet time to ship it out of China.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

wheeler26 said:


> and they throw in a headband.


Oh snap, that must be what the new helmet mount will look like except with a headband instead of a velcro strap.

Unless that is the strap for a helmet:???:


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, it would not be much good if it had to go over your head, it would get all sweaty, then the elastic would break down eventually.
Needs to thread in the holes of the helmet.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

wheeler26 said:


> IMHO the Low (200), Fast flash/strobe, and slow flash/SOS are useless.
> 
> 2 more modes to cycle through
> 
> i wonder if Geoman can tell them to make the lights user configurable via a computer usb cable ?


It's all about price...

Geo


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

that could easily be converted to a helmet mount w/ some velcro straps, just look at the other ones that they copied


----------



## kiwicamper (Sep 11, 2009)

roadiegonebad said:


> that could easily be converted to a helmet mount w/ some velcro straps, just look at the other ones that they copied


I remember reading Geoman's comment somewhere that he had the helmet mount but was waiting for the velcro straps to arrive from manufacturer, so I can only assume that this headband is not what they intend to use as a helmet mount. I have managed to reuse my Niterider helmet mount temporarily until Geoman has the new helmet mounts in stock. The o-ring mounting system is versatile and allows you to mount the light fairly easily on many surfaces.It sounds like it will only be another week or so until the helmet mounts are available on Geoman's site.

Also thanks to Geoman for his fast service, I got my extra 2 sets of lights in 2 days, he sure is efficient, nice one Jay:thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

kiwicamper said:


> I remember reading Geoman's comment somewhere that he had the helmet mount but was waiting for the velcro straps to arrive from manufacturer, so I can only assume that this headband is not what they intend to use as a helmet mount. I have managed to reuse my Niterider helmet mount temporarily until Geoman has the new helmet mounts in stock. The o-ring mounting system is versatile and allows you to mount the light fairly easily on many surfaces.It sounds like it will only be another week or so until the helmet mounts are available on Geoman's site.
> 
> Also thanks to Geoman for his fast service, I got my extra 2 sets of lights in 2 days, he sure is efficient, nice one Jay:thumbsup:


The helmet mounts should be here this week (ETA ~9/17/9) but I hesitate posting them on our site until I've had a chance to look them over carefully. I've seen mockups but not the final product.

Thanks for your comment. We try really hard to take care of our biking buds. We ride too, you know. 

Geo


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> The helmet mounts should be here this week (ETA ~9/17/9) but I hesitate posting them on our site until I've had a chance to look them over carefully. I've seen mockups but not the final product.
> 
> Thanks for your comment. We try really hard to take care of our biking buds. We ride too, you know.
> 
> Geo


what's this I hear about a more powerful light on the way?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

laxman2001 said:


> what's this I hear about a more powerful light on the way?


Pure rumor - we are not aware of anything that would change the specifications within the next couple of months and, believe me, we'd know first.



Geo


----------



## LeonOfBristol (Oct 4, 2006)

What sort of plug is on the charger of the DX version? I guess I need some sort of adaptor to run in the UK, but would like to know which so I can prebuy and use the lights straight away once they arrive.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

LeonOfBristol said:


> What sort of plug is on the charger of the DX version? I guess I need some sort of adaptor to run in the UK, but would like to know which so I can prebuy and use the lights straight away once they arrive.


I cannot respond to this question (you may have directed this question to others). DX is another company.

Geo


----------



## LeonOfBristol (Oct 4, 2006)

Tuff Gong said:


> Same product manufactured by the same company in China. I believe this set first began to appear on DX' sight earlier this year. I'm not certain but Geoman began to carry these lights direct from the manufacturer some time later.
> 
> Since that time, they began to implement minor improvements in its quality control and certain changes, ie. longer cord, more thermal paste, etc., from Geoman's feedback that he and his customers suggested.
> 
> ...


So is this new one the exact same light, but with a helmet mount, for a $ less? I should change my order quickly....


----------



## LeonOfBristol (Oct 4, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> I cannot respond to this question (you may have directed this question to others). DX is another company.
> 
> Geo


Yep, directed to others. This is a general thread about this light, isn't it?

BTW, if I could buy from you and get posted to the UK for a comparible price (e.g. + $10-20), then I would do - what is postage to the UK?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

LeonOfBristol said:


> Yep, directed to others. This is a general thread about this light, isn't it?
> 
> BTW, if I could buy from you and get posted to the UK for a comparible price (e.g. + $10-20), then I would do - what is postage to the UK?


Yes, general thread. I'm not hijacking, just wanted to clarify.

We offer $20 shipping to the UK via USPS Priority - with tracking.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

For The plug adaptor, the Cheapest i have found is From Asda, by all the normal plugs its called a Visitor to the Uk Travel adaptor and its £1.50 in my local asda! 

Does anyone know if the DX lights are now coming with the longer cord and 5 modes too?

My cord is about 20 inches, 45 would be so much better


----------



## si2t3m (Aug 21, 2009)

Received my light from DX on the 14th. (Order date was 2009/08/24) and received the short cord version. 

Bought a 3$ Helmet strap "Planet Bike Beamer/Blaze Helmet Mount Bracket" mounted the light with the o-ring onto it. Installed the battery pack on the shoulder strap of my camelbak. 

Holly ligth flood BatMan!


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

si2t3m said:


> Received my light from DX on the 14th. (Order date was 2009/08/24) and received the short cord version.
> 
> Bought a 3$ Helmet strap "_*Planet Bike Beamer/Blaze Helmet Mount Bracket*_" mounted the light with the o-ring onto it. Installed the battery pack on the shoulder strap of my camelbak.
> 
> Holly ligth flood BatMan!


Could we PLEASE see some pictures, of the strap itself, the light mounted, and also the whole setup on your helmet?

T.Y!
Chris


----------



## rbald42 (Jun 15, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> When you get tired of cycling through all of the modes to get from medium to hi, I have found that you can depress the switch for 2 seconds and the light turns off. One more click, and you are back to hi beam.


I noticed w/ the newest version that if you plug the light in just slightly then pause, it will turn on, and then shut off once you fully connect it. Just FYI for those annoyed that it immediately turns on. Don't know if its like that for all of them.


----------



## si2t3m (Aug 21, 2009)

96m2comp said:


> Could we PLEASE see some pictures, of the strap itself, the light mounted, and also the whole setup on your helmet?
> 
> T.Y!
> Chris


Will do on Monday (Leaving for Kingdom Trails tonight).

For the strap you can see it here:

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...4374302692895&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524442628933

I have a Louis Garneau Helmet and it does'nt have a nice mounting section like on the Giro helmet pictured in this thread. Had to get creative. Being a CSOB the 3$ strap looked tempting and did the trick perfect. The bigger o-ring is tight enough to keep it secured to plastic mounting on the strap.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

1: The helmet mounts are in stock as some have posted in other threads, and ready to ship at Geoman! 

2: Went for a ride tonight, first night ride in a LONG TIME! Rode the West loop at Holly, Mi, first time I have ever ridden at night there. My night riding experience is with halogens. The Magicshine is a winner in my book! The amount of light is crazy. I ran the MS on my helmet, with my Night Rider Classic plus on the bar, 20w flood. This combo didn't seem to bad. My buddy ran the same setup as I have 2 of each light. I think for $200.00, 2 Magicshines can't be beat at all! The only thing I think I would like just a little more, would be the ability to make the bar light a little more "floody". I know there is the "Stiple" effect (I think it is called), just not sure if I am willing to try it.

Geo, is the reflector available by itself in case it gets messed up trying this?  

3: Last night I did a run test with a fan, and both lights made 3.5 hours! Now, this was running them for 2 hours, then about 1.5 hours later, running them another 1.5 hours!

If anyone is on the fence as to buy 1 (or 2) or not, I don't think you can go wrong for $100.00! 

Chris

ps: Now for my 2 helmet mounts to show up at the door!


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

I love my new magicshine!

I just got the lighthead only version from geoman on Monday. AWESOME deal, awesome shipping speed.

I scaveneged an older L&M Solo halogen battery and helmet mount, and had an o-ring from an old fuel injector of all things kicking around that fit perfectly. The mounting system is very flexible! For around 50 dollars shipped I have an insanely bright new light :thumbsup:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

ok, since the magicshine seem to be more "flood" is there a good complement light that is more of a "spotlight?" (That's also not too expensive)


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

laxman2001 said:


> ok, since the magicshine seem to be more "flood" is there a good complement light that is more of a "spotlight?" (That's also not too expensive)


They have a broad beam with a defined hotspot... I wouldn't call it a flood.

I have 2 Magicshines, I run one on the bars, the other on the helmet. I needed to add a diffuser to my bar mounted one ...it was *too spotty* a bar light for my taste for technical trail riding.

The hotspot that these lights have when helmet mounted is very much to my tastes. Actually I wouldn't want it any more spotty. The hotspot is a little larger than the one put out by my old L&M Arc HID lighthead.

Look here: http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/

Choose the options: "Magichine HA-III", "Wall", "High" and "1/4c"

This is a pretty good representation of the beam's characteristics to my eyes when I'm out on the trail.


----------



## rockdude14 (Jul 7, 2006)

I think i want to get this right
but Ive never done any night riding

and its tough to find anything in this section other than questions about lights

so whats the difference between day and night riding (other than its dark)
do you guys like it more? or is it just different
or are you just so addicted to mtbing that you dont want to limit your riding to 12hrs a day


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

rockdude14 said:


> I think i want to get this right
> but Ive never done any night riding
> 
> and its tough to find anything in this section other than questions about lights
> ...


probably the last option.

though other advantages might include: cooler temps, empty trails, a different experience, and the possibility of seeing more wildlife.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jisch said:


> I rarely ride more than 3 hours at night, so I don't think I'll ever take the light off high.
> 
> John


One never knows when a time comes up when you will have to conserve your light time, a break down or accident (knock on wood). It is nice to have the option for longer run time if needed. Sometimes a 3 hour ride can turn into a 5 hour one.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Light battery capacity for a mountain bike rider has a lot of similarities to air in the tank for a scuba diver. Having been lost in the woods for a long time in near freezing temperatures mainly because I didn't have light, I've learned that lesson.

j.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

rockdude14 said:


> ...so whats the difference between day and night riding (other than its dark)


What laxman said plus with daylight saving time, in the late fall/winter here it gets dark right after people are getting off of work. So if you want to ride during the week you use lights.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

Yea, I'm seeing that here in Chicago. It used to not get dark until 8:15, now I have to switch the light on around 7. At least I have a car so don't have to worry about it when there's a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Up here in MN, the days get short fast. I extended my riding season from early October on week ends only to my normal riding schedule after work up until early to mid December. I quit when the likelihood of icing is present (and that's when I start skiing).

My riding then starts again at the end of march (normal schedule) when i couldn't have started it until late April otherwise. As well, I can ride after dark when I have extended work or if it is really hot and/or windy which always moderates after dark.

J.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

pelts79 said:


> One never knows when a time comes up when you will have to conserve your light time, a break down or accident (knock on wood). It is nice to have the option for longer run time if needed. Sometimes a 3 hour ride can turn into a 5 hour one.


True, which is why you should always have a back up light. Even if it's just a small flashlight. Just something to get you out of the woods on a pitch black night.
As a back up to the back up I carry a couple of these in my camelbak.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

This question is more or less directed at GEOMAN, however I figured other people may want to know. You list the warranty on your site as "Warranty: Manufacturer - 90 days from purchase" , if someone purchases from you and has a problem do we contact you to go through the manf, or do we have to contact the manf directly? It just seems that you can provide a higher lvl of customer service than DX.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Chris RX-7 said:


> This question is more or less directed at GEOMAN, however I figured other people may want to know. You list the warranty on your site as "Warranty: Manufacturer - 90 days from purchase" , if someone purchases from you and has a problem do we contact you to go through the manf, or do we have to contact the manf directly? It just seems that you can provide a higher lvl of customer service than DX.


Of course you would contact us first. We are Magicshine's authorized distributor. We don't warranty the product as they set the terms, but we are the intermediary and intend to maintain a great relationship with our customers.

Thanks!

Geo


----------



## si2t3m (Aug 21, 2009)

*Cheap Helmet mount setup*

As per my previous post, here is my helmet mount setup.

I'm now using the smallest o-ring to have a tight fit on the mount. With the biggest o-ring the light had a tendency to wobble a bit giving a stobe effect.

All is fine now.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

rockdude14 said:


> so whats the difference between day and night riding (other than its dark)
> do you guys like it more? or is it just different
> or are you just so addicted to mtbing that you dont want to limit your riding to 12hrs a day


All of the above?  And more....It gets dark earlier this time of year, so our usual 5 - 8 pm ride gets shorter and shorter without lights. After riding all summer I'm finally in shape to make all the climbs and ride for hours without suffering....I don't want to quit and start losing that fitness level. Stretching the bike season until ski season starts is another plus.

But mainly it's the whole experience of being out there in the dark. The thrill of riding the singletrack through that tunnel of light. The things you see that you wouldn't in the daylight (it's common here to come across deer several times per night ride, and something about the lights makes them not dash away....like deer in the headlights  ) The beautiful views from the high points, of the night sky and the lights of the towns sparkling in the valleys below. Hard to explain without getting out there and trying it, but the whole experience just rocks! :rockon:

JZ


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

I got one from Geoman and have made a short test ride. The light is brighter than my previous 20 W halogen, though not by that much. It is probably quite far from 900 lumen. in my experience, the beam is not wide enough for trail riding in the dark, not as a single light. A second light arrived today, this time from DealExtreme (ordered before I knew of Geoman) and I intend to use that one on the handlebar, though with different optics to get a wider beam. Then it should be a fairly nice combination.


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

If you have a Giro Xen helmet like me.....

Don't need a mount!

I just use the smaller O-ring and run the cable internally, between the shell and the suspension liner.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

Same here... I run a *Giro Hex* and though I did order a (Lupine) helmet mount from Geoman, I found that the MagicShine mounted pretty cleanly to the mid center vent on my helmet without it. Just like JCYC5 above.
:thumbsup:


----------



## onyourbike (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Geoman

I was wondering if there is any news on the coil (posts #202 and 203).
I originally placed an order with the other company based in HK, but canceled it. I figure the extra $ are worth better quality assurance.

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*L & M Helment Mount*



esXso said:


> This light works well on the helmet mount from Light & Motion


Yo ESxSO,

I started down this road but the small rubber grommet on the power feed that is captured by the MS mount is not held down, same with the Nite Rider mount. I was also a little timid on using different screws.

Thx.
John


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

And how do you call this:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SolS-BIKE-900-LE...eile?hash=item3ef8ce756f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

200 EUR for "This is a brand new Product developed and manufactured in Germany!"...
Nice. I hope their R&D costs were not too high... ;-O

btw. they also have the "original":
http://cgi.ebay.de/P7-900-Lumen-LED...eile?hash=item19b6a055c2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
120 EUR, getting better, but still.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

Dirty SOB's


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

wheeler26 said:


> Dirty SOB's


LOL!

Geo


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Retracted... My point was made.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

They do have hook and loop, did you not receive? We've sold many (many!) and have never had any bad feedback at all, are you certain you are using it correctly? I have used it on my own helmet to fine results... Works great.

Geo


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, I am very certain I am using it correctly. One strap goes over the other and cut the excess. Needs a single strap with a buckle like others have. With out the leverage of the buckle, I can't get it tight enough to not have it move around. This is on a Fox helmet.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'lll probably just cut the straps off and use a zip tie.


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

I purchased the helmet mount from Geoman and I found the velcro straps to be seriously lacking. There was not a hook and loop closure, which I needed it to get it tight on the helmet. I do not feel the overlapping velcro to be easy to set up. 

I ended up cutting off the velcro sent with it and replacing it with two velcro hook and loop straps I scrounged from somewhere else. 
I am extremely pleased with the light. It easily overpowered my Light and Motion ARC.


----------



## rockdude14 (Jul 7, 2006)

well i got the light 

unfortunately the led has a chip on the corner
the light still works and i cant see any thing wrong in the beam
but imagine it might cause a problem later

heres a pic tell me what you guys think


----------



## rayko (Sep 17, 2009)

I purchased a Magicshine and helmet mount from Geoman also. Happy with the service and merchandise, but couldn't figure out how to get the velcor straps to work.

My solution was to cut the straps off, then use three heavy duty tie-wraps to hold the mount in place. This works fine for me since I only use the lamp with one helmet.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> They do have hook and loop, did you not receive? We've sold many (many!) and have never had any bad feedback at all, are you certain you are using it correctly? I have used it on my own helmet to fine results... Works great.
> 
> Geo


Well now you have that feedback. Maybe a redesign of the product or instructions is in order.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

> I purchased the helmet mount from Geoman and I found the velcro straps to be seriously lacking. There was not a hook and loop closure, which I needed it to get it tight on the helmet


I'm not from the grammar police....but  Velcro _is_ hook and loop. It's a D-ring Velcro strap everyone is looking for, or as Velcro calls it, a "cinch strap".

If anyone knows where to find the D-ring straps with both hooks and loops on the full length of just one side, post up...they're the best. I have one, don't know where I got it....but I want some more!

JZ


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

Got my order from geoman today.
Amazingly quick service.
couldn't wait until it was dark, like a kid at christmas.
mounted the magicshine on the bars strapped the battery in my waterbottle holder.
Put the new sigma powerled on my skid lid and went for a quick pedal in the woods.
The magicshine is so bright you can hardly see the sigmas beam.

All I can say is * wow*

On my way home I saw a guy walking toward me, so out of courtesy I turned out my lights about a block before I got to him. 
As I past he said "those are some pretty bright lights ya got" I just smiled and replied "they certainly are".

Thanks geoman

sam


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

rayko said:


> I purchased a Magicshine and helmet mount from Geoman also. Happy with the service and merchandise, but couldn't figure out how to get the velcor straps to work.
> 
> My solution was to cut the straps off, then use three heavy duty tie-wraps to hold the mount in place. This works fine for me since I only use the lamp with one helmet.


I'd round and un-sharpen those tie-wrap's cut ends with a file to not risk cutting yourself


----------



## kiwicamper (Sep 11, 2009)

wheeler26 said:


> I'd round and un-sharpen those tie-wrap's cut ends with a file to not risk cutting yourself


Also how does it feel with the headlamp so far forward on your helmet, my old N/R used to sit near the front and I found it would sometimes pull my helmet down at the front when I hit the rougher parts of the singletrack?


----------



## rockdude14 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just got the tracking for the replacement light from Geoman less than 12hrs from when I asked for an exchange.

Cant wait to try this thing out since the chipped one worked really well.

really glad Im not having to send it to china and waiting for another to come back.
Hopefully ill get to do some night riding this weekend


----------



## rayko (Sep 17, 2009)

wheeler26 said:


> I'd round and un-sharpen those tie-wrap's cut ends with a file to not risk cutting yourself


Thanks for the heads up, I've had more than one draw blood before.



kiwicamper said:


> Also how does it feel with the headlamp so far forward on your helmet, my old N/R used to sit near the front and I found it would sometimes pull my helmet down at the front when I hit the rougher parts of the singletrack?


The weight is noticeable at 84g, but I've quickly become used to it. Chose to mount it there because I didn't want the lamp to limit my clearance. Mounted on the front, its also easy to point it down to work on the bike.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

rockdude14 said:


> I think i want to get this right
> but Ive never done any night riding
> 
> and its tough to find anything in this section other than questions about lights
> ...


night riding is like starting over. Everything around you is pitch black... when you are riding a skinny, even f its only a fott off the ground, feels like a bottomless pit because you cannot see the ground... if yo uget bored of riding the same trails in the day, ride them at night... it will feel like a new trail.


----------



## kiwicamper (Sep 11, 2009)

rayko said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've had more than one draw blood before.
> 
> The weight is noticeable at 84g, but I've quickly become used to it. Chose to mount it there because I didn't want the lamp to limit my clearance. Mounted on the front, its also easy to point it down to work on the bike.


Good point on clearance limitation, in Southern AZ we don't have many branches hanging down from above so I guess I never considered height factor, but we do have more than our share of pokey things to share the trail with  BTW I think the lamp weighs a bit more than 84g, from memory it was 120g and I think the helmet mount was another 20-30g, so weight is more like 140-150g. Cheers


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

How are these in serious rain? Like rain that the unit and battery might as well be dunked in a bucket of water? I ask because I'm in the Pacific NW and night rides are always wet and muddy.


----------



## onyourbike (Mar 18, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> Yes, general thread. I'm not hijacking, just wanted to clarify.
> 
> We offer $20 shipping to the UK via USPS Priority - with tracking.


I intended to place an order today, but USPS Priority to Europe was quoted at $30.75.
Maybe I've missed something or I'm doing something wrong?:blush:


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Did I just miss a boat? Did Geoman just open up for ordering on a shipment coming in in two weeks and its already sold out??? I just checked the page 2ish days ago and it said to wait to order... did I miss it somehow?

Clearly, these lights are crazy popular. Perhaps I should just order from Deal Extreme?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

FishMan473 said:


> Did I just miss a boat? Did Geoman just open up for ordering on a shipment coming in in two weeks and its already sold out??? I just checked the page 2ish days ago and it said to wait to order... did I miss it somehow?
> 
> Clearly, these lights are crazy popular. Perhaps I should just order from Deal Extreme?


We sold out quickly but we'll have more arriving shortly.

Thanks for your support.

Geo


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

You should wait and order it from Geoman instead. If you have any kind of problem, he'll be there and stand behind the product. He's worth the slight wait, and if you consider DX ships from China you'll still get it sooner.


----------



## onyourbike (Mar 18, 2006)

Geoman,

seeing as I've had no replies so far, I'll ask my questions again:

1. any news on the inductor issue 
2. what are the shipping costs to Europe

thanks


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Sorry! I cannot constantly monitor the forums as I'd like.

Shipping methods, design specs, etc. are ever changing. I've found that posting a response quickly can quickly become 'dated' and may be thought of as the de facto standard months and months later even as our product improves, we move forward in time, and we learn from our experiences. Trust that every design consideration presented to us by our customers is discussed at length with the engineers making design improvements. Manufacturers (at least ours) are intent on providing products that work well. That's why we choose them.

You can always easily obtain shipping estimates on our site for any destination.

If you have questions, I ask that you please email me at [email protected] so I can respond to you personally.

Thank you,

Geo


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

just got my set, so 1st thing 1st, can I use it immediately or do I need to charge the battery 1st?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

When I got mine the battery was fully charged - plugged it into the charger and the light on the charger was green. 

John


----------



## mtbnj (Mar 26, 2004)

ordered a set today. can't wait!


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

Got mine today. It is a nice little light, we will see how it hold up.:thumbsup:


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Geoman cant cope with the demand it seems, his lead times seem to be getting very close to DX now as its all back ordered. No chance of getting bigger shipments Geo as i was thinking of getting another as were a few of my mates who i have just persuaded it would be better off you even though its a bit more and they souhld get it in 3-days (UK) but now your estimated ship times are 2 weeks+ away.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I added it to my cart, left and then came back and it is sold out now. I need to be faster...


----------



## vtskibum (Jun 7, 2006)

Got mine last weekend from GeoMan, rode last night with it. Mounted it on my bar to supplement my NiteRider HID. Ended up washing out my NiteRider pretty much to the point that I only used/saw the HID for sharp corners.

Likely will order a helmet mount and swap 'em as I like the brighter light on my head. Easy to setup. Only used High setting, but did use the strobe for a bit of the road back to the car.


----------



## big-ted (Oct 16, 2005)

Just rode home through the woods with mine having picked it up this morning. Some immediate comments for Geoman to feedback:

The helmet mount straps are very long. That's fine. It's easy enough to cut them and better to err on the side of too long for these things, but the strap itself is made from velcro that is entirely hook on one side and loop on the other. No problem, except when you run it through the helmet the 'hook' side is against the helmet's pads, and will very quickly destroy the pads with repeated removal.

Having the wire exit out the front of the unit is oh so annoying. Requires inventive use of cable ties to keep the wire from going in your face when mounted on the helmet.

Aside from that, very impressed so far. Build quality seems fine. You can see where corners have been cut, sure. For example, the battery pouch is certainly nowhere near as 'deluxe' as a lupine, but it's more than adequate. The packaging is very generic, and the instructions have just been rattled off on a laser printer, but neither of these things affect the light in use, so are fine by me!

And Geoman had awesome, fast service. Top marks.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

big-ted said:


> Having the wire exit out the front of the unit is oh so annoying. Requires inventive use of cable ties to keep the wire from going in your face when mounted on the helmet.


Oh boy. They didn't copy the Lupine mount well enough... there is a reason for the "bar" being hollow:









Well, let's see again:










Hm, hm... :idea:
Get me a drill! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

ok, just ordered mine, should be here in a few weeks, but when i get it i'll put some of the thermal paste on

where abouts do i put the paste, and how much of it do i use?
any recommendations on the paste?
(sorry if this has already been asked, havnt had time to read the whole thread)
pics would be helpfull!

cheers


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

*Thermal paste*

Hi Joe

Other guys may add to this but from what I understand the Manufacturer has been adding thermal paste to the light for quite some time now. I haven't opened my units yet to check but they run pretty cool as long as you are moving. I ran one of my lights from full charge to completely dead on a 3.5 hour ride up Mt Lemmon last week, just over 3 hours burntime on high. I liked the product so much I ordered a ton from Manufacturer for the store.

Cheers


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

Geoman - Just want to say... THANK YOU! Your light, and especially your service is simply awesome.

Definitely a 2 thumbs up for shopping experience with Geoman - If you're iffy about the light, ORDER ONE NOW. You won't regret it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

The Singletrack Store said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Other guys may add to this but from what I understand the Manufacturer has been adding thermal paste to the light for quite some time now. I haven't opened my units yet to check but they run pretty cool as long as you are moving. I ran one of my lights from full charge to completely dead on a 3.5 hour ride up Mt Lemmon last week, just over 3 hours burntime on high. I liked the product so much I ordered a ton from Manufacturer for the store.
> 
> Cheers


thats helpfull, cheers singletrack store, saves me from fiddling (which i have to admit wanted to do anyway :smilewinkgrin: )


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thats helpfull, cheers singletrack store, saves me from fiddling (which i have to admit wanted to do anyway :smilewinkgrin: )


To add my 2c to this topic...
I bought my first Magicshine bike light in July and immediately opened it up to check whether it needed any maintenance work before taking it out to the trails.
The light was perfectly fine with enough factory-installed thermal paste.

The bottom line is that the manufacturer has been paying attention to riders' feedback and making the necessary improvements to the light.
It seems that only the very early batches of these lights needed the thermal paste mod.

I have bought & sold 10 more of these to date and so far no issues.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thats helpfull, cheers singletrack store, saves me from fiddling (which i have to admit wanted to do anyway :smilewinkgrin: )


You're a typical bloke Joe, boys are tinkerers, just gotta take it apart to see how it works. Enjoy the light, things really have changed from just a couple of years ago when I bought my brand name HID for $400. I got Magicshines for my kids to ride with now, see ya on the singletrack


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ok, just ordered mine, should be here in a few weeks, but when i get it i'll put some of the thermal paste on
> 
> where abouts do i put the paste, and how much of it do i use?
> any recommendations on the paste?
> ...


I've just answered the same question on the DIY lights forum so may as well post the same answer here.

I had a look inside two friends MS lights around a month ago and have to say that the insides of both lights were clean, thermal passte where it should be and the LED was also held down with screws. The only thing that I would do would be to add some thermal paste to the threads of the bezal/body then screw it back on.
(I did a little test and it did help).


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

...another thing you might want to do while you have your Magicshine lighthead 
open. Put a blob of silicone under/on the inductor you see here.









Image credit to Troutie

It's hanging by its leads.

When helmet mounted the light doesn't see much vibration.... but bar mount is another story.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Do you guys thing it would be a problem if one were to open the MS without having extra thermal paste? 

I want to open it up, check it over and secure the inductor but haven't since I didn't want to possibly smear away any of the paste since I don't have any to replace it. 

Thanks


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

The Singletrack Store said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Other guys may add to this but from what I understand the Manufacturer has been adding thermal paste to the light for quite some time now. I haven't opened my units yet to check but they run pretty cool as long as you are moving.


The light body will actually run cooler with no thermal paste. 
As the LED heats up more heat will radiate out the front, the LED Vf will drop and power consumption will go down too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the responses everyone, looks like i'll have to find something else to take apart instead....
"your a typical bloke joe", aha cheers, that made me laugh


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for the responses everyone, looks like i'll have to find something else to take apart instead....
> "your a typical bloke joe", aha cheers, that made me laugh


Hey Joe, that's pretty much what my wife says to me when I start cracking open the computer or anything else that I can get my hands on, just gotta know what makes it tick :thumbsup:


----------



## turbodude (Jan 22, 2010)

I am ready to buy a Magicshine but have a few questions before I make a decision:
Can anyone please tell me the difference between these three DX units that look pretty much the same to me:
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

turbodude said:


> I am ready to buy a Magicshine but have a few questions before I make a decision:
> Can anyone please tell me the difference between these three DX units that look pretty much the same to me:


Do yourself a favor and spend the few extra dollars and get it from someone like Geoman rather then DX.
If there were a warranty issue, I'd hate to try to deal with DX to get it resolved.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

turbodude said:


> I am ready to buy a Magicshine but have a few questions before I make a decision:
> Can anyone please tell me the difference between these three DX units that look pretty much the same to me:
> https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864


The last one is the five mode version. The first one comes with a head mounting strap and is only listing the output at 1000ma. I think I'd stay away from that one. None of these look like they are offering a helmet mount. I think both 1 and 2 are the three mode versions. In my opinion I wouldn't order one of these without the helmet mount included. I'm not sure if D/X offers the helmet mount by itself but I know that Geoman does. If you go with D/X ( if it were me ) I'd buy #2 and then try to get the helmet mount later. If you buy from Geoman you should be able to get a complete set-up ( helmet and bar mount ) Just make sure to specify whither you want the 3 mode or the five mode.

*fightnut* said:


> Do yourself a favor and spend the few extra dollars and get it from someone like Geoman rather then DX.
> If there were a warranty issue, I'd hate to try to deal with DX to get it resolved.


If he was from North America I'd be the first to agree with you on that point, however I believe the poster is from Australia. He's closer to China than us so shipping costs from N.America might be an issue. As far as service goes though I'm right with you as far as going with Geoman.


----------



## turbodude (Jan 22, 2010)

fightnut said:


> Do yourself a favor and spend the few extra dollars and get it from someone like Geoman rather then DX.
> If there were a warranty issue, I'd hate to try to deal with DX to get it resolved.


I agree with you but unfortunately shipping to Australia according to Geoman's website is another US$39 (USPS Express Mail International (5 days)) so it increases the price significantly.


----------



## Pulse- (Jun 12, 2007)

I have

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

from DX and it's all ok. If you need light for cycling then this one is the best. It's possible to mount it on the helmet or on the bar. It has 3 modes (5 modes would be very irritating for cycling).


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

turbodude said:


> I am ready to buy a Magicshine but have a few questions before I make a decision:
> Can anyone please tell me the difference between these three DX units that look pretty much the same to me:
> https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864


Before dealing with these folks, look at the 'update' on this page-

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

"New Update (2009/11/20): Due to our mistake on price data synchronization, we are canceling the orders placed from 2009/11/20 0:07 to 2009/11/20 3:02, and we will offer you a store credit as our apology, the email will send to you within 24 hours, so please check it and get the details and the usage of this store credit."

I'm not sure if they made a 'mistake' and decided to cancel orders and keep the money and only offer store credit, or if they returned the money and offered additional store credit. The former is probably illegal, most certainly unethical.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> The last one is the five mode version. The first one comes with a head mounting strap and is only listing the output at 1000ma. I think I'd stay away from that one. None of these look like they are offering a helmet mount. I think both 1 and 2 are the three mode versions. In my opinion I wouldn't order one of these without the helmet mount included. I'm not sure if D/X offers the helmet mount by itself but I know that Geoman does. If you go with D/X ( if it were me ) I'd buy #2 and then try to get the helmet mount later. If you buy from Geoman you should be able to get a complete set-up ( helmet and bar mount ) Just make sure to specify whither you want the 3 mode or the five mode.
> 
> *fightnut* said:
> If he was from North America I'd be the first to agree with you on that point, however I believe the poster is from Australia. He's closer to China than us so shipping costs from N.America might be an issue. As far as service goes though I'm right with you as far as going with Geoman.


Thanks, Fightnut/Cat-man.

We will do our best.

Geo


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

California L33 said:


> I'm not sure if they made a 'mistake' and decided to cancel orders and keep the money and only offer store credit, or if they returned the money and offered additional store credit. The former is probably illegal, most certainly unethical.


You are not sure what actually happened, but you couldn't help yourself speculating what "this folks" did and alluding that they probably choose the worse option? 

You know what: if you felt such an urge to drove attention to that little detail, you could easily spend few more seconds on that page and found out what the mistake was and how they actually handled it. But then you wouldn't be able to show them as evil, right?

It's really pathetic what some people will do to bash DX.....


----------



## mtbnj (Mar 26, 2004)

I purchased my lights through DX thinking it was GeoMan. But that was just my mistake not realizing thre were two sources thse could be gotten from. Anyway, I received mine and had no issues really. Transaction was smooth. Just took a real long time to arrive.

I think there now may be a difference in what comes with the lights from each seller. And a slight difference between the features in the two lighting systems.

Regardless, I'm happy with the set I got from DX. If I get another set I'll probably go with GeoMan just because it took so long for the light to arrive the first time.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

ortelius said:


> You are not sure what actually happened, but you couldn't help yourself speculating what "this folks" did and alluding that they probably choose the worse option?
> 
> You know what: if you felt such an urge to drove attention to that little detail, you could easily spend few more seconds on that page and found out what the mistake was and how they actually handled it. But then you wouldn't be able to show them as evil, right?
> 
> It's really pathetic what some people will do to bash DX.....


Sorry folks, I generally don't feed the trolls, but...

What? I just scrolled down. The only thing I see with regard to the canceled orders is-

"New Update (2009/11/20): Due to our mistake on price data synchronization, we are canceling the orders placed from 2009/11/20 0:07 to 2009/11/20 3:02, and we will offer you a store credit as our apology, the email will send to you within 24 hours, so please check it and get the details and the usage of this store credit.

Your understanding will be highly appreciated."

I'm using Firefox with NoScript. I don't see anything more than the quote above with regard to the canceled orders. It's clear as mud. That's why I pointed it out. Did they refund the money AND offer a store credit for some nominal amount as a way of apology, or did they keep the money and try to sell the buyers the same light at a higher price, or sell them something else? That would be more than a 'little detail.' That would be unethical by any standard of business I know. It's up to whomever wrote that to make it clear what they were doing and they didn't, not for me (or other potential customers) to pull out our divining rods, or to hope they did the right thing even though it looks like they didn't.

Am I now part of some grand conspiracy against Deal Extreme? I've got over 650 posts (probably around 3000 if you count Road Bike Review as well) and I don't recall commenting on them before. If I've got it in for them, I'm doing a really bad job.

Edit: You know what? I don't need to start conspiring against DX. There's a huge conspiracy against them already.

Try this- http://www.google.com/search?q=dealextreme+complaints

They can't all be dissatisfied customers, can they? It must be their competitors all ganging up on them to keep prices artificially high.


----------



## Pulse- (Jun 12, 2007)

Maybe GeoMan is very good seller but DX works, it take some time but you eventually get what you pay for. If I had to pay for extra shipping my choice would be DX since they have shipped my MS quite fast even in New Year's time.


----------



## turbodude (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I ended up ordering 25149 from DX so we will see what it is like when it arrives.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

California L33 said:


> Sorry folks, I generally don't feed the trolls, but...
> 
> What? I just scrolled down. The only thing I see with regard to the canceled orders is-
> 
> ...


I notice you didn't google "dealextreme+satisfied customer"


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Speaking of being ripped off.

Price fixing scandal around the magicshine being sold online in NZ
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/3288717/Internet-trader-warned-over-alleged-price-fixing-attempt

*Internet trader warned over alleged price-fixing attempt*

_The Commerce Commission has warned an internet auction trader over what it says was an attempt to fix prices for bicycle lights, saying even online traders need to be aware of competition rules.

The formal warning was issued to Auckland's Ernie Travers, whose TradeMe user name is POP0071 and who the commission said attempted to fix prices for LED bicycle lights with another online seller.

Price fixing means buyers are likely to pay more than they otherwise would in a competitive market.

In September the commission received a complaint about an email Mr Travers had allegedly sent, suggesting he and a competitor both agree to sell the lights at a set price.

The email said: "Hey, how about instead of continually discounting these lights we agree to one price. $189 and stick to it. Post a question as a reply on one of my auctions if you like then no buyers will know about this. I am sure we will both get a share of the market if we are both consistent on the price."

Mr Travers denied he sent the email but could not satisfactorily explain who had sent the comment, the commission said. The other seller did not respond to the email, so no price fixing agreement was entered into.

Even online sellers should be mindful of the Commerce Act, said Kate Morrison, the commission's general manager of enforcement.

"No one selling online should attempt to agree prices with other people who are selling the same or similar products. This means that each online seller should decide on the reserve price and the 'buy now' price themselves.

"Competition then exists between the sellers. Any attempt to lessen competition will be viewed seriously, no matter what the forum."_

He also claims that the lights aren't DX ones, he says DX ripped off the design.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If I were a consumer and they were offering it for 180 kiwis, and DX was offering it for 90, I know where I'd buy.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Jim311 said:


> If I were a consumer and they were offering it for 180 kiwis, and DX was offering it for 90, I know where I'd buy.


Good point!

Geo


----------



## grifter9311 (Apr 28, 2006)

I ended up with 4 of these lights and i basically have 2 spares just in case 
works great and i will be showing these off during a couple of early morning jaunts down beach 

thanks everyone for the threads with advice, sometimes the internet family can be a beautiful thing. 
Thanks Geo for the great service. I am saving up for when you start selling the 705's
Different story for a different day.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

grifter9311 said:


> I ended up with 4 of these lights and i basically have 2 spares just in case
> works great and i will be showing these off during a couple of early morning jaunts down beach
> 
> thanks everyone for the threads with advice, sometimes the internet family can be a beautiful thing.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can someone tell me the dimension of the outside(bezel) diameter?
Thanks


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Jim311 said:


> If I were a consumer and they were offering it for 180 kiwis, and DX was offering it for 90, I know where I'd buy.


What about Australias great dealer selling for US200 and claiming it as RRP US230... :skep:

Or DX for US75

hmmmmmmm


----------

